# How is your course standing up to the weather?



## delc (Jan 4, 2016)

After all the recent rain, is your course still open?  Ours is partly open, but with several holes out of use due to water logging!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ours is open and actually in decent nick. Area just off the first tee is very wet, and there's an area behind the 3rd which is very wet, but other than that it's playing okay.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 4, 2016)

Closed for last 6 days now


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2016)

Last time I played it was so wet balls were plugging just off the fairway.

The course shouldn't have been open.

Not played since, just hit the range.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 4, 2016)

Ours is very wet, it was open during the holidays but is closed today. I can't help thinking that it was only open last week because a lot of the members were off work, which, if true, is a bit shortsighted in my opinion.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 4, 2016)

minus 9 degrees and 7 inches of snow - course closed


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mines been closed more than its been open recently. More time spent at the range.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not too bad. Wet and muddy in places but with us having 27 holes, a composite course is put together so as the most waterlogged can be taken out of rotation.


----------



## Sybez (Jan 4, 2016)

Our green are perfect, but the rest of the course should be closed IMO as it's getting munched to pieces with footfall, trolleys and divots that don't/can't get put back!


----------



## shewy (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty much been closed since End of November, not stopped raining


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2016)

closed for the last 3 days


----------



## pendodave (Jan 4, 2016)

Shut since New Year.

Not had a mow for a while either. So given how warm it is, the greens are like fairways and you could lose balls on the fairways even it they didn't plug (which they will).

It's my third winter at the club, and the most it's been shut up to now.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2016)

Closed today, absolutely saturated.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2016)

As we're closed today I guess the answer is "not too well"...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			minus 9 degrees and 7 inches of snow - course closed
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight..no stamina you Europeans...:clap::whoo:


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2016)

Every course around here looks to be closed other than mine. They have put a new policy in place just before Christmas that they will never close the course due to waterlogging. 

Apparently they had been getting loads of stick with some folk complaining the course should be open when they had closed it, and others saying it should be closed after playing in bad conditions. They have taken the view that they can't win either way, so they are leaving it up to the members whether they want to play or not.

They have got temp greens and fairway protection on, so I guess the thinking is that anyone playing isn't going to do any long-term damage.


----------



## Junior (Jan 4, 2016)

Ours would be ok as the flooding has subsided on the majority of the course....unfortunately, the driveway is still underwater and the electric bollard is stuck in the 'up' position as the electrics are fried !!


----------



## Leereed (Jan 4, 2016)

Ours is open greens ok most tee's are ok.Some of the fairways in parts are very well and all the bunkers are gur some will have 2 feet of water in them.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 4, 2016)

Courses are open, but all roads leading to the club are closed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2016)

Any club up here still open will only be damaging itself. I can't see why you would want to play in this but even if you did you should be stopped. You can only damage the course in the conditions that exist here at the moment. Note I am talking about my area, I can not comment on conditions elsewhere. I don't pass my club so I don't know if it is open but I passed Morpeth GC yesterday and the closed sign was up there.


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2016)

Course closed today - very extraordinary as rain never usually stops play, but its been biblical down here.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 4, 2016)

WP was closed on Friday, Sat and Sun and only had 14 holes open before and was very wet in places. Enville closed just yesterday. I played at Enville today where 9 holes were open on each course and they were fine.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Any club up here still open will only be damaging itself. I can't see why you would want to play in this but even if you did you should be stopped. You can only damage the course in the conditions that exist here at the moment. Note I am talking about my area, I can not comment on conditions elsewhere. I don't pass my club so I don't know if it is open but I passed Morpeth GC yesterday and the closed sign was up there.
		
Click to expand...

I Played 9 holes this morning and enjoyed it, but the course was the wettest I have ever seen it, and I have played a fair bit over this winter. Lots of standing water.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Any club up here still open will only be damaging itself. I can't see why you would want to play in this but even if you did you should be stopped. You can only damage the course in the conditions that exist here at the moment. Note I am talking about my area, I can not comment on conditions elsewhere. I don't pass my club so I don't know if it is open but I passed Morpeth GC yesterday and the closed sign was up there.
		
Click to expand...

This

Were closed as are 95% of most courses around here, any that are open and not on sand with excellent drainage should be closed IMO.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2016)

Not that it affects me currently but ours is shut today and tomorrow for sure


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 4, 2016)

closed and has been for a week, 6 inches of rain xmas day/boxing did for us. several island greens appeared and a couple of submerged ones!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2016)

Elton Furze closed today - must be very wet as when we joined they prided themselves on not closing apart from for snow!

Brampton open but 16 and 17 closed. Wouldn't want to play the other 16 holes though!

Mud and more mud - more than had enough of it now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 4, 2016)

I have no idea how the courses are doing. There's absolutely no way I'm stepping foot on a golf course in the weather we've had.


----------



## Capella (Jan 4, 2016)

Ours is open, winter tees but normal greens still. But over here we did not have nearly as much rain as you guys in the UK did. Our course was closed for two or three days at the beginning of December after some heavy rainfall but was opened again once the rain stopped. The fairways do start to look pretty awful and muddy though and even with pick and place it is sometimes difficult to find a spot that still has some grass left on it. So as much as I love to be able to continue to play, I would understand if they had to close it down because of the wetness. Germany is caught between Siberian cold air with temperatures below -16 Â°C and much warmer (yet wetter) air blowing in from the Atlantic. And I don't mind being on the warmer side of that ... I hate the cold.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Elton Furze closed today - must be very wet as when we joined they prided themselves on not closing apart from for snow!

*Brampton* open but 16 and 17 closed. Wouldn't want to play the other 16 holes though!

Mud and more mud - more than had enough of it now.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Brampton Heath on sand, I've played quite a few of their winter series comps and have never seen much waterlogging, but then we've not had what we've endured over the last couple weeks before!


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Isn't Brampton Heath on sand, I've played quite a few of their winter series comps and have never seen much waterlogging, but then we've not had what we've endured over the last couple weeks before!
		
Click to expand...

It is but Amanda is referring to Brampton Park


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Isn't Brampton Heath on sand, I've played quite a few of their winter series comps and have never seen much waterlogging, but then we've not had what we've endured over the last couple weeks before!
		
Click to expand...

Being on sand hasn't made a difference with the amount of rain we've had here.

Ours and St Annes Old links closed today. Ours only been open 1 day out of 10 maybe and probably shouldn't have been. SAOL had a couple of days closed which is unheard of, got a nice new water feature around the 16th green when I played there last week


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2016)

fundy said:



			It is but Amanda is referring to Brampton Park
		
Click to expand...

Yep - soggy parkland!


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Being on sand hasn't made a difference with the amount of rain we've had here.

Ours and St Annes Old links closed today. Ours only been open 1 day out of 10 maybe and probably shouldn't have been. SAOL had a couple of days closed which is unheard of, got a nice new water feature around the 16th green when I played there last week
		
Click to expand...

Ours was open Saturday and Sunday. Saturday it was fine and Sunday OK until lunchtime. Would have thought it self closed after lunch. Did you get to play at all Iain?


----------



## J5MBF (Jan 4, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			WP was closed on Friday, Sat and Sun and only had 14 holes open before and was very wet in places. Enville closed just yesterday. I played at Enville today where 9 holes were open on each course and they were fine.
		
Click to expand...

I played Wharton in between Xmas & New Year, like you said, only managed 14 holes and two where on Temp greens with the 16th Tee box also shut. Was holding up better than i thought. 
O/T but what does the takeover mean for members? Got myself a lesson with Angus tomorrow night so I'll ask him the same.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 4, 2016)

chellie said:



			Ours was open Saturday and Sunday. Saturday it was fine and Sunday OK until lunchtime. Would have thought it self closed after lunch. Did you get to play at all Iain?
		
Click to expand...

Yep played Saturday, just assumed it was closed Sunday with the stupid amount of rain we had!! If anyone was willing to go out in that they were welcome to it being open!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't know.. I haven't seen it since early November...


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Yep played Saturday, just assumed it was closed Sunday with the stupid amount of rain we had!! If anyone was willing to go out in that they were welcome to it being open!!! 

Click to expand...

Ah, it was OK until mid morning. Me and Cooky came off after 9 though. HID and Michael carried on.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty muddy in places but more than playable.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 4, 2016)

Not too bad really. We're still open and allowing trolleys. If the rain is heavy and persistent enough puddles will appear but they mostly drain away again pretty quickly,  apart from that it's in good shape.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 4, 2016)

Our place prides itself on staying open when everywhere around us is shut. Whilst it has stayed open throughout the wet weather it is now very soggy, and the baffling decision to allow the full fleet of buggies out on the course has resulted in parts of the course looking like a ploughed field.

It irritates the members to death. All and sundry descend on us when their own courses are shut, meaning members struggle to get tee times (well, they're not paying the full green fee, are they?), so we stand idly by and watch them wreck the course because of the proprietors greed, buggies being rented at Â£20 a time.

Then, when the dry weather returns and their courses open, they return to play their immaculate tracks whilst we are left with a peat bog.

Rant over.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2016)

Cooden has been open up until today, albeit with a couple of temporary greens.
I remember seeing all the standing water last winter and thinking to myself the course should have been closed, but member pressure I guess kept it open.
There was absolutely no way you could play constructive golf with the amount of water there was on the course, the 15th in particular was almost completely flooded but it was left open.
Don't agree with it.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 4, 2016)

Open, preferred lies with no winter greens. Love being a member at a heathland course built on the side of a hill! Drains so rapidly I played the day after the flooding in Lancashire and all the evidence you could see was areas where drainage ditches/streams had bent grass on the verges where the water level had been the previous day. A bit squelchy underfoot but comfortably playable


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 4, 2016)

We've been open until last Saturday, but I'm glad to see it closed as the damage to the course under such soggy conditions isn't worth it. Doubt if we'll be open before Wednesday and if there's any more significant rainfall it might not be until the weekend.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2016)

Our first closure was yesterday and I'd be surprised if it is playable for a several days even if the rain stops


----------



## louise_a (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice to hear Walmersley is open and I might have to pay it a visit this week.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 4, 2016)

Being on chalk, we're normally only closed for snow. But all this rain has saturated the course 3 holes closed and 3 temps. 
Hopefully this dry spell will help.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Our place prides itself on staying open when everywhere around us is shut. Whilst it has stayed open throughout the wet weather it is now very soggy, and the baffling decision to allow the full fleet of buggies out on the course has resulted in parts of the course looking like a ploughed field.

It irritates the members to death. All and sundry descend on us when their own courses are shut, meaning members struggle to get tee times (well, they're not paying the full green fee, are they?), so we stand idly by and watch them wreck the course because of the proprietors greed, buggies being rented at Â£20 a time.

Then, when the dry weather returns and their courses open, they return to play their immaculate tracks whilst we are left with a peat bog.

Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

What club?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2016)

fine being a links course though a couple of the bunkers are filled with water


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally banned buggies and trollies but word is it still shouldn't be open. With a few showers only forecast this week it may begin to dry out but I still think it'll be a quagmire next weekend


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine has stood up well, wet in places. 9th tee is soaked due to the huge hill facing it. And the bottom of the tenth going back down the hill is boggy underfoot. Other than that it's business as usual


----------



## Break90 (Jan 4, 2016)

No problems at our place other than a couple of low-lying green side areas are soft enough for the ball to plug if you miss the green, and heavy traffic walkways are wearing a little.

Fairways are fine, greens are fine, tees are fine.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 4, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			I played Wharton in between Xmas & New Year, like you said, only managed 14 holes and two where on Temp greens with the 16th Tee box also shut. Was holding up better than i thought. 
O/T but what does the takeover mean for members? Got myself a lesson with Angus tomorrow night so I'll ask him the same.
		
Click to expand...

The takeover is unlikely to have any great effect in the short term. (i.e. this week !!)
We haven't had any information apart from the original announcement. 
I would have thought they may well invest in the leisure (gym?) side as that is what they have at other courses. If they put some more drainage in, we would not complain.

Interesting that you have a lesson with Angus tomorrow as I have one with him tomorrow afternoon !!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2016)

Both course fairly well. 

Hotchkin is in good condition, tees and fairways are good, greens are soft and its like playing darts.

bracken is surprisingly ok as its not as good draining as the hotchkin, tees are superb, fairways are softer but fine and greens are really dry. The rough is a little damp and that's it.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 4, 2016)

No issues whatsoever. Still playing really well, and no issues!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 4, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			We've been open until last Saturday, but I'm glad to see it closed as the damage to the course under such soggy conditions isn't worth it. Doubt if we'll be open before Wednesday and if there's any more significant rainfall it might not be until the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

same - we closed on Saturday and remain closed


----------



## delc (Jan 5, 2016)

Our back nine and holes 1 and 2 open and on proper greens and tees today. Holes 3 - 9 are closed, because they are on less well drained, clay based subsoil and are pretty boggy at the moment. This is only the second time I can remember a partial course closure. Normally only snow closes the whole course. BTW I wasn't going to play today, but it was a lovely sunny springlike day, so I played the 11 holes that are still open, and they were not in bad shape.


----------



## mchase (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a member at Guildford Golf Club. We are lucky it is on chalk, so the drainage is fantastic. Despite endless rain, no standing water, no temporary greens and course very playable. I am biased obviously but other clubs in the area have been shut. Played the best round of my life there today as well - gross 79


----------



## Wilson (Jan 5, 2016)

Couse is open, apart from the 8th hole, which is at the bottom of the valley and runs parallel to the river - I am assuming the river has burst its banks, will find out Sunday when I play.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2016)

Not good.
Touch and go for it to be open on Friday...


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 5, 2016)

Has been open every day apart from yesterday and today!


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ours has been open when the weather has permitted and closed when it's been too bad or wet. Last played on there a week ago and it was in good condition all things considered.

It generally drains well, so if we get a dry spell it will hopefully be open more often. That said, this week's forecast isn't filling me with hope, more range practice if it is accurate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2016)

Put it this way:

Ours is in such good nick that we are having an away day at Chiltern Forest tomorrow
Its a bit "Mountain Goat" territory, but cabin fever beckons if we dont


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 5, 2016)

South east London hasn't  had quite the same level of rain that other areas have. But it's  still  wet wet wet. And being on heavy clay doesn't  help - entire course is saturated and seriously soft.  Been closed for 4 days now but hopefully back open at weekend.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Put it this way:

Ours is in such good nick that we are having an away day at Chiltern Forest tomorrow
Its a bit "Mountain Goat" territory, but cabin fever beckons if we dont 

Click to expand...

Or not.....course closed due to fog....you couldn't make it up
Just waiting for the snow to arrive now...


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Or not.....course closed due to fog....you couldn't make it up
Just waiting for the snow to arrive now...
		
Click to expand...

Well it is winter &#129300;


----------



## RustyTom (Jan 6, 2016)

Course has been closed for the last couple of weeks on days that I've been free to play, my first day off today since Jan 1st and oh look, closed again. We didn't even have much rain yesterday either!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 6, 2016)

Currently open, but very very heavy with the rain... still standing water in a few spots and walkways are churned with footfall/trolleys.

Not sure how much more rain we can take; we were closed for several days during the worst of the weather, but course is playable and playing off mats currently.


----------



## simplyme (Jan 6, 2016)

Our course is closed and has been since Monday. It's very rare we close it, so must be very waterlogged!


----------



## matt71 (Jan 6, 2016)

We are open today after being closed for the past 3. However carry only as course still wet!

It has been a tough month or so and think we been closed for around 27 days over the past 2 months ! really been hit by the bad rain but the grenkeeprs are still doing a good job trying to keep the course in good condition


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 6, 2016)

We are open but on temps, the first time at our club for about 13 years.
Expect to be back on the greens for Saturdays comp.
We are lucky to have a well draining course but the rainfall here thelast few weeks has been horrendous.
Dewsweeper


----------



## rulefan (Jan 6, 2016)

River came over flood bank so under 2m of water on Boxing Day. 9 holes opened this morning. No sand in bunkers. No rakes. No benches. No winter mats. No surface on paths. All somewhere on the way to the North Sea.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 6, 2016)

Ours is open will find out how wet it is on saturday


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2016)

Sods law.......After playing only  twice in the 2 weeks I was off over Christmas, we now have bright skies for the next couple of days and I'm sat looking out of the office window.  Come the weekend, the forecast is for it to be hosing down.  Great.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 6, 2016)

Our course has stood up to the weather really well, Played Saturday Sunday at the weekend and Sunday Monday the weekend before.  Most of our course is on a sand base and with the exception of a couple of holes drains very well, even firm in places.  The greens have been quite bumpy, but it is winter and we can't expect too much.  They have been cut recently as well.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

The big yellow thing in the sky made an appearance today so I'm hoping my local course will be back open tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## delc (Jan 6, 2016)

We still only have 11 holes open. I'm just wondering if I can get 38% of my membership fee back!  :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2016)

Still closed, the issue is there's not a clear 48hrs or more for anything to drain away, if it's dry in the day it rains in the night, and visa versa, the water levels are that high the slightest bit of rain just sits on top and were heading for more rain tonight and over the weekend, we need a cold snap and a full week of dry weather.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Still closed, the issue is there's not a clear 48hrs or more for anything to drain away, if it's dry in the day it rains in the night, and visa versa, the water levels are that high the slightest bit of rain just sits on top and were heading for more rain tonight and over the weekend, we need a cold snap and a full week of dry weather.
		
Click to expand...

Cold snap on the way but doesn't look dry so that may bring snow!


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like very little rain forecast for me over the 10 days but looks like it will be cold.


----------



## J5MBF (Jan 6, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			The takeover is unlikely to have any great effect in the short term. (i.e. this week !!)
We haven't had any information apart from the original announcement. 
I would have thought they may well invest in the leisure (gym?) side as that is what they have at other courses. If they put some more drainage in, we would not complain.

Interesting that you have a lesson with Angus tomorrow as I have one with him tomorrow afternoon !!
		
Click to expand...

Hope the lesson went well?!
Seems Angus has been kept in the dark, starting to feel for hows he's been/being treated. He mentioned possible expansion plans, we shall see in time i guess.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, lesson was so good that I kept hitting the back of greens today.

Hope yours was good too.

He has been very unfairly treated over the last few years but hopefully this might be a positive step for the club. I was not sure the previous people knew enough about golf to understand how important he is to the golf clubs and golfers. I certainly hope it turns out well for him.


----------



## delc (Jan 6, 2016)

With rain being forecast for tonight, I have been informed that our less well drained front nine is going to be closed altogether for the foreseeable future. So just 9 holes available for play and we are supposed to have a seniors qualifier tomorrow!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 6, 2016)

I would count yourself lucky to have any holes open at all.  Ours has been shut pretty much from New Year's Eve and probably will be for at least another week.  I am not too fussed, trudging about in mud isn't that appealing,  I will just carry on practising and count down till spring.  The weathers got to improve at some pointless, right?


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 6, 2016)

Matty6 said:



*Mines* been closed more than its been open recently. More time spent at the range.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of a severe method of keeping members off the course!!!

Ours isn't closed but it's pretty much unplayable and I can't see me bothering till at least mid February at the earliest. Shame as I really enjoy winter golf.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 6, 2016)

Heard today we need 3 days with no rain to contemplate opening and even then likely to be only partial


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Heard today we need 3 days with no rain to contemplate opening and even then likely to be only partial 

Click to expand...

I think we're much the same...


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 6, 2016)

Now found out the course is closed until at least Monday! There goes my weekend!! Gutted!!


----------



## chellie (Jan 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			Sods law.......After playing only  twice in the 2 weeks I was off over Christmas, we now have bright skies for the next couple of days and I'm sat looking out of the office window.  Come the weekend, the forecast is for it to be hosing down.  Great.
		
Click to expand...

At least you managed to play Andy. We had that time off as well and didn't manage one game Comp cancelled tomorrow as well for me and think course will be shut still.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2016)

And another 3-4 hours of heavy rain just to top up the standing water levels...
Supposedly getting cold next week which means drier weather - might still get a game in January......
It's now a lifetime since I played


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2016)

Been absolutely hosing it down all night again here, and the wind is really howling.
Dread to think what Cooden must look like after all of the rain we've had lately, lots of fields under water and roads closed due to localised flooding.
Like I've said, not picked up a club since November 1st.
Grim.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't even have to look or ring today, the house was battered all night, thought the windows we're going to come in at one time, felt like we were getting sand blasted but with rain it was that forceful &#128166;&#9748;&#65039;&#128542;


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 7, 2016)

We've got 3 holes closed at the moment with a view to open them on the weekend if we can get some dry weather. Although 2 of the holes are on temporary's as the greens have had drainage work done on them 
Which isn't looking likely at the moment.

At least another inch of rain forecast over the next two days. Then another inch on Saturday.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm looking to drive somewhere on Saturday or Sunday, possibly coastal unless there's a heathland course nearer not affected, I need to play, going stir crazy now &#128540;&#128545;&#128166;&#9748;&#65039;&#127948;


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm looking to drive somewhere on Saturday or Sunday, possibly coastal unless there's a heathland course nearer not affected, I need to play, going stir crazy now &#63004;&#63009;&#62630;&#9748;&#65039;&#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Don't rely on a coastal course being open


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

chellie said:



			Don't rely on a coastal course being open

Click to expand...

Quite a few links courses are still open, I know your coastal but your a hybrid course IMO, not fully a links but I don't see you as parkland either! Delamere Forest is open &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2016)

East Brighton will be open for play, and I can guarantee that your shoes will be as clean walking off the 18th green as they were when you teed off.
Only problem is, it will be unplayable in this wind.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2016)

not heard of any courses around Inverness/highlands being closed of late. 

no played since Sunday as i need a break after playing almost every day for 3 weeks


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2016)

With so many of you not able to get a game just now if I offer your a spot in a pairs betterball against Samuel L Jackson & Alice Cooper would you take it?















Oh and your pairs partner will be Donald Trump!


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Quite a few links courses are still open, I know your coastal but your a hybrid course IMO, not fully a links but I don't see you as parkland either! Delamere Forest is open &#62541;&#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how wet it is. Think we're just going to make do with the covered range nearby


----------



## AMcC (Jan 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			not heard of any courses around Inverness/highlands being closed of late. 

no played since Sunday as i need a break after playing almost every day for 3 weeks
		
Click to expand...


You are just rubbing it in now Patrick


----------



## Grieve14 (Jan 7, 2016)

Apparently my course is part closed for the first time in 20 years. They have managed to get 12 holes on 1 course open and 6 on the other so you can still play 18.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 7, 2016)

It wasn't too bad till last night/this morning. Deluge &#9748;


----------



## louise_a (Jan 7, 2016)

Ours was partially opet ned yesterday for the mens roll up comp but is closed again today.

I played at Walmersley yesterday, it was wet in parts but quite playable.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2016)

everytime i see this thread i think 'standing' up to the weather? ours is swimming.


----------



## WWG (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, just joined, and if you were wondering WWG stands for Worlds Worst Golfer, but that doesn't stop me enjoying it. I am a member of a club on the south lincolnshire coast, and whilst we have had loads of rain, we have been better off than most. I played yesterday 6th Jan, and whilst a bit boggy the course was OK. After today though, I'm not sure !!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2016)

WWG said:



			Hi, just joined, and if you were wondering WWG stands for Worlds Worst Golfer, but that doesn't stop me enjoying it. I am a member of a club on the south lincolnshire coast, and whilst we have had loads of rain, we have been better off than most. I played yesterday 6th Jan, and whilst a bit boggy the course was OK. After today though, I'm not sure !!
		
Click to expand...


Welcome!


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2016)

mchase said:



			I am a member at *Guildford Golf Club*. We are lucky it is on chalk, so the drainage is fantastic. Despite endless rain, no standing water, no temporary greens and course very playable. I am biased obviously but other clubs in the area have been shut. Played the best round of my life there today as well - gross 79 

Click to expand...

Closed today . To be fair, so are Hindhead, West Surrey, Blackmoor...


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 7, 2016)

Closed today. Maybe the river has finally burst it's banks.


----------



## TheDoctor (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I have only seen one tweet which has said my home course is closed, all other days there have been 18 holes open

Not that it has affected me as I haven't been able to play for months now due to other circumstances


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jan 7, 2016)

WWG said:



			Hi, just joined, and if you were wondering WWG stands for Worlds Worst Golfer, but that doesn't stop me enjoying it. I am a member of a club on the south lincolnshire coast, and whilst we have had loads of rain, we have been better off than most. I played yesterday 6th Jan, and whilst a bit boggy the course was OK. After today though, I'm not sure !!
		
Click to expand...

What course are you a member of WWG? I am originally from near Holbeach.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 7, 2016)

ours has finally bowed to the inevitable and closed "due to severe waterlogging"


----------



## delc (Jan 7, 2016)

delc said:



			With rain being forecast for tonight, I have been informed that our less well drained front nine is going to be closed altogether for the foreseeable future. So just 9 holes available for play and we are supposed to have a seniors qualifier tomorrow!  

Click to expand...

Hmm! I spoke too soon! After another 19mm of overnight rain our course is now completely closed and may remain so for some time. It normally drains pretty well, but there is nowhere for the water to go right now!  

P.S.  This is the first time I can remember it being completely closed for reasons other than lying snow!


----------



## Scott W (Jan 7, 2016)

Closed since last Saturday...stuck at work so doesnt impact me but few of the retired folks who play all the time will be cursing

Off to build an ark


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2016)

Ours is closed, the weekend medal has already been called on and be surprised if its open before middle of next week


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 7, 2016)

delc said:



			Hmm! I spoke too soon! After another 19mm of overnight rain our course is now completely closed and may remain so for some time. It normally drains pretty well, but there is nowhere for the water to go right now!  

P.S.  This is the first time I can remember it being completely closed for reasons other than lying snow!
		
Click to expand...

It's a similar story at St Annes Old Links. They've worked their socks off to keep it open as much as possible. This week it was closed for 2 consecutive days. The first time that has ever happened due to rain. They're back open now, but just 12 holes.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 7, 2016)

We are closed to Monday when they will re assess .


----------



## CliveW (Jan 7, 2016)

I drove into Perth this morning and all you could see of King Jimmy's was water and trees. It looks like it is completely under water.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 7, 2016)

Piece said:



			Closed today . To be fair, so are Hindhead, West Surrey, Blackmoor...
		
Click to expand...

Must be bad out there, Hayling have introduced winter rules!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2016)

CliveW said:



			I drove into Perth this morning and all you could see of King Jimmy's was water and trees. It looks like it is completely under water.
		
Click to expand...

but isn't that all you see anyway?


----------



## pendodave (Jan 7, 2016)

A quick heads up for those of us based in Herts and surrounded by course closed signs as far as the eye can see. 

I played at Royston this afternoon. All 18 open on full greens (which were in great nick,  though some of the tees were a bit messy). For those not familiar, it's set on the chalk heathland above the town, so hilly and a bit quirky. It drains really well, though the members were muttering about it being a bit muddy. They have no idea..... 

Only tricky thing was a stiff wind which made life pretty hard going for the front nine. 

Nice pint of bombardier afterwards to finish. I wonder if they do a winter membership deal?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally closed today. Not surprised after the drenching it got overnight and it was already struggling. I don't really fancy it even if it reopens for the weekend. It'll be a quagmire and it gives me an excuse to get on with the short game improvement


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Better than expected ,  we only played 7 holes on Monday afternoon, 3 temps.  Wet underfoot but playable, using mats or drop off fairway. 

I think we got off very lightly compared to some.


----------



## delc (Jan 7, 2016)

pendodave said:



			A quick heads up for those of us based in Herts and surrounded by course closed signs as far as the eye can see. 

I played at Royston this afternoon. All 18 open on full greens (which were in great nick,  though some of the tees were a bit messy). For those not familiar, it's set on the chalk heathland above the town, so hilly and a bit quirky. It drains really well, though the members were muttering about it being a bit muddy. They have no idea..... 

Only tricky thing was a stiff wind which made life pretty hard going for the front nine. 

Nice pint of bombardier afterwards to finish. I wonder if they do a winter membership deal?
		
Click to expand...

Sandy Lodge is still open according to their website, but no electric trolleys or buggies allowed. Pull trolleys only with a medical dispensation, otherwise carrying only!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2016)

Played Tuesday and it was wet but ok, in fact a three ball we let through were chuffed to bits it cost them Â£14 for a round. I did not know they were playing coz there society was there yesterday and they dropped in a sneaky round.
However played today and it was brutal. The ponds have never been as full. 
Playable but flippin eck as wet as a ducks toe nails.
even the worms were out in force coz if they were underground they would drown.

PS no temp greens and only a couple of temp tees for the par threes shortest 140, and a par five.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Enville on Tuesday &#127948;&#127948;


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2016)

Still closed.


----------



## WWG (Jan 8, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			What course are you a member of WWG? I am originally from near Holbeach.
		
Click to expand...

According to google maps I am 43 miles away. I live in a small village close to the sea. I play at Adlethorpe.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 8, 2016)

course open today after being closed yesterday. 5 holes closed, but am amazed it is open at all after the soaking we have had this week.


----------



## brendy (Jan 8, 2016)

Been shut all year so far...
Id guess its been open for less than a week since mid to late November.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2016)

lovely sunny day here again, trouble is i just can't be bothered to play, might not even bother tomorrow, most unlike me


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lovely sunny day here again, trouble is i just can't be bothered to play, might not even bother tomorrow, most unlike me

Click to expand...

I'd be a bit fussy if I were a member there too Pat


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd be a bit fussy if I were a member there too Pat


Click to expand...

I expect you would get bored shooting the lights out every week and not having to use your 13 shots:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WWG (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, after being told by the pro on Wednesday that the course has never had to close due to rain, and then assured there was no chance of it closing any time soon, it was closed today. More rain due tomorrow as well.


----------



## delc (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice sunny day today, apart from one very short shower, but our course is still closed.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 8, 2016)

delc said:



			Nice sunny day today, apart from one very short shower, but our course is still closed.  

Click to expand...

Yes that's right, courses dry out in a day don't they! :temper:


----------



## Odvan (Jan 8, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes that's right, courses dry out in a day don't they! :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Deffo got out the wrong side of bed this morning.

To cheer you up, look to the top left of my post.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2016)

Brocket Hall closed the Range last week & even closed the Palmerston course this week. Played on the Melbourne on Wed & the tees and greens were incredibly good. Bit wet if using a trolley (I carried) but otherwise very playable. 

Watching the SA Open on Sky did remind me we're in the Northern Hemisphere & probably should have had snow & frost by now. Silver linings & all that...


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2016)

We opened again after closing for a day.

We are having a lot of work done on our bunkers over the winter. New sand from Cornwall, which is grey and looks great. Some of our bunkers had horrible yellow builders sand. Bunkers all being dug out as well, so improved drainage. Hopefully no more puddles in bunkers, and them being made GUR


----------



## Lump (Jan 8, 2016)

Closed all weekend for the first time since I've been a member. Cant really complain. It is playable, but damage is being done to the course so it's only fair is should be closed.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2016)

Links courses usually fair quite well in wet conditions but Conwy was shut for about 2 weeks over the Xmas period. After this mornings deluge it is shut again this weekend so our league match there on Sunday has been cancelled.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 8, 2016)

richart said:



			We opened again after closing for a day.

We are having a lot of work done on our bunkers over the winter. New sand from Cornwall, which is grey and looks great. Some of our bunkers had horrible yellow builders sand. Bunkers all being dug out as well, so improved drainage. Hopefully no more puddles in bunkers, and them being made GUR
		
Click to expand...

The bunker work is great isn't it. The drainage is working well and you can actually play out of the sand which was almost impossible with the old rubbish they put in there.


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The bunker work is great isn't it. The drainage is working well and you can actually play out of the sand which was almost impossible with the old rubbish they put in there.
		
Click to expand...

 The bunker on the 2nd had sand in it.:whoo: Huge improvement in both looks and how they play. Hopefully they will all get done over the next year.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 8, 2016)

Enville was open this week. I played the first three days. The holes that were closed on the Highgate on Monday and Tuesday were being slit. Both courses were open on Wednesday.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2016)

Good to know Mark as Robin and I playing in the Tee Tours on the Lodge in Tuesday &#128515;


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 8, 2016)

I might see you there as I intend playing that day but was not sure what time my playing partner could make.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 8, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Good to know Mark as Robin and I playing in the Tee Tours on the Lodge in Tuesday &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Hope the weather holds up for you.


----------



## delc (Jan 9, 2016)

More rain this evening, so not much chance of our course reopening yet. We probably need several dry days in a row to give it a chance to dry out a bit!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I expect you would get bored shooting the lights out every week and not having to use your 13 shots:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

12 mate.
Cat II me


----------



## RustyTom (Jan 9, 2016)

Course is open!

After 3 years of playing British golf, I think today, is the day that I buy myself some waterproofs prior to teeing off!


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 9, 2016)

We shut on Monday and opened again yesterday. Went and played a few holes yesterday afternoon and it's in great nick considering the weather. Fingers crossed should be ok for the comp on Sunday, a rare weekend round for me.


----------



## delc (Jan 9, 2016)

RustyTom said:



			Course is open!

After 3 years of playing British golf, I think today, is the day that I buy myself some waterproofs prior to teeing off!
		
Click to expand...

The ultimate definition of an optimist must be someone who plays golf in the UK without owning a decent set of waterproofs!  Where abouts do you play, the Sahara Desert perhaps? :mmm:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2016)

Snow overnight in Inverness, but checked the webcam and Nairn is Clear.

not bothering to play though


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 9, 2016)

my course opened today ,first time for a couple of weeks ,owner said it shouldnt be open but thought it will be shut again on monday looking at the forecast.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2016)

Been to the club for a committee meeting instead of the medal this morning!

Course closed today and tomorrow for sure and more likely it will be well into next week. Standing water pretty much everywhere, in bunkers, on greens, on fairways, on paths etc going to need a prolonged dry spell before its properly playable


----------



## RustyTom (Jan 9, 2016)

delc said:



			The ultimate definition of an optimist must be someone who plays golf in the UK without owning a decent set of waterproofs!  Where abouts do you play, the Sahara Desert perhaps? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Same with my motorbike gear, passed my test a few years ago but I only own a set of leathers! No waterproof textiles or anything!  Not sure of its optimism or stupidity... Probably the latter


----------



## delc (Jan 9, 2016)

Our course is still closed and it stair-rodded it down this morning, so not much hope of it re-opening again any time soon! May have to play an indoor sport such as snooker or darts for a while!


----------



## chellie (Jan 9, 2016)

If the two waterways round here weren't full to bursting we might be open. However they are and they're not taking the huge excess of water away to the river. You can tell how bad it is when the links course here isn't fully open.

Ah well, my house isn't flooded.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 9, 2016)

Played today, most of the fairways were roped off diverting all players through the squaggiest parts of the rough

the farmers field next door looked drier 

greens were ok, once you got there, holed a monster on the first for birdie, no more highlights after that :angry:


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 9, 2016)

Front 9 is open at my  place, might change if we get much more rain today though.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jan 9, 2016)

Rang up this morning, course open, comp on. Got there, did the usual pre-round stuff and it started raining whilst I was on the practice putting green. Two and a half holes later the hooter sounded and course now closed until Monday at least.Most frustrating bit? I was nett 2 under after 2 holes &#128527;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2016)

Open again today and carry only. We've had more heavy rain this morning and if we get some more tonight I fear it'll be shut again tomorrow. Rightly so as it's barely (at best) playable according to those that have been out


----------



## gregers (Jan 9, 2016)

extremely boggy,but it wont close.
played 9 today,and playing tomorrow.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 9, 2016)

Worst condition that most people have ever known it. The greenkeeper closed the course on Friday and he doesn't work at the weekend in the winter so the secretary opened it up this morning. We have a natural spring running underneath the second fairway but that is now like the Trevi Fountain where it breaks the surface halfway down. One green has had so much water standing on it that the grass is dying.

 One of our threeball only managed to play his tee shot on the first 2 holes today as we could not find his ball on either occasion. Basically the course shouldn't be open and even I won't play next weekend if it has not dried up.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2016)

Terrible weather down here overnight. Woken up at 3am by a severe thunderstorm and heavy rain/hail.
It's raining at the moment, really heavily. Like a monsoon.
Can't see our course being playable (properly) for a long time.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 10, 2016)

We have 2 holes closed, the 2nd because it's the lowest point off the course, and the green is too wet, and the 8th, because the river has flooded over and part of the green is flooded.

The rest of the course was fine, muddy in places as expected, but fairways and greens were ok.


----------



## WWG (Jan 10, 2016)

Whilst there is a fair bit of lying water on the 1st tee and second approach, I can't moan to much. The greens are reasonable, and fairways OK. That said, I am still a very poor player


----------



## MarkHK (Jan 10, 2016)

Played this morning, course fully open buggies allowed. Walked off the 18th green and only a tiny spot of mud on the bottom of my trousers. The course drains really well, I've never seen a trolley ban in the two years I've been there.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 10, 2016)

after last nights deluge and the one this afternoon i cant see my track being open for play anytime soon.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 10, 2016)

Open yesterday, but very wet. Winter tees and temp greens. Closed today when we went to take the dog on the beach. First time the dog has seen a seal, let alone 300+ of 'em.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Open yesterday, but very wet. Winter tees and temp greens. Closed today when we went to take the dog on the beach. First time the dog has seen a seal, let alone 300+ of 'em.
		
Click to expand...

You're a Jonah, the course has never been closed  until you arrived


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 10, 2016)

Played today & the course was very dry no signs of water anywhere other than in the burns. Greens were in perfect condition but a tad slower than normal but I guess that's the joys of Links Golf.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 11, 2016)

absolutely slammed it down last night so cant see any change for my track ,closed until further notice i would have thought.


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2016)

Our normally very well draining course is still closed, with a possibility of snow later this week. Not looking good at all for the immediate future!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 11, 2016)

Still closed and with the forecasted rain tomorrow cant see it opening before the weekend but then I don't care for a week as heading off for some sliding down hills action


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 11, 2016)

played this morning. was 0.5 degrees when we started, everything was frosted over. Never got much above that, which was good as it would have got a bit mushy otherwise. Turned very misty halfway round, was bizarre standing on the tee of a par 3 and not being able to see the green or where our shots went.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2016)

Definitely closed today and tomorrow and possibly beyond.
Loads of rain last night, huge puddles on the roads so even bigger ones on the nfields....
I've got a feeling we can kiss goodbye to most of January as there seems plenty of rain on the horizon - any rain is bad, we need a week or two of none at all and that's just not happening


----------



## IainP (Jan 11, 2016)

Email saying closed today, surprised it stayed open at the weekend.
As Imurg, lots of standing water here, and keeping a close eye on two nearby river levels.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yesterday was the first time in my 6 years of being a member at a golf club that I experience a course closure. My old place is still open as far as I'm aware but the new gaff shut the big course yesterday, and has shut both the big and small courses today, and I'm led to believe that our course is one of the best draining courses in the area due to it being on an old WWII airfield which required a drainage ditch every 4 meters. 

Checked the tee sheet and there was a society booked in for 9am this morning, very refreshing to see a club care for the course more than their bank balance. Hope it's not closed too long mind you. My old gaff is probably resembles nothing short of a swamp at the moment and I can guarantee you they are fully open with all buggies booked out to the umpteen societies they have throughout the week. So glad to not be there anymore.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2016)

Mine succumbed to a rain closure for the first time in the 4 and a bit years I've been a member.  Closures before for snow or fallen trees but never rain, and there are a couple on here who can testify to how much it can normally take and remain perfectly playable.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mine succumbed to a rain closure for the first time in the 4 and a bit years I've been a member.  Closures before for snow or fallen trees but never rain, and there are a couple on here who can testify to how much it can normally take and remain perfectly playable. 

Click to expand...

It should have been closed the day I played it


..... if only to stop Smiffy's moaning about his shoes!  :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It should have been closed the day I played it


..... if only to stop Smiffy's moaning about his shoes!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!     :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2016)

Opened at the weekend. Frankly unplayable and a terrible decision, and that from our vice-captain. Closed today but needs to be shut for a while to give the water time to drain.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mine succumbed to a rain closure for the first time in the 4 and a bit years I've been a member.  Closures before for snow or fallen trees but never rain, and there are a couple on here who can testify to how much it can normally take and remain perfectly playable. 

Click to expand...

 it's rubbish in fog.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 11, 2016)

We had 9 holes open today, it is only playable because we use mats.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It should have been closed the day I played it..... if only to stop Smiffy's moaning about his shoes!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

But they hurt!!
That will teach me not to buy cheapies again.
Norman loves them apparently.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2016)

Played Sunday, a bit wet in parts but not too bad. Closed yesterday after the overnight rain. Closed this morning in the first email, just received a second saying the course is now open...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2016)

Closed today and tomorrow. Being assessed on Thursday as to whether it will open Friday and over the Weekend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2016)

Stood up very well over the weeks until Monday morning after a monumental storm but back open again this morning.

Tees , fairways and greens are still very much playable and in good condition - some wet areas in the rough and at times trolleys will be banned but very impressed with the ability to keep the course open and playable which is remarkable compared to other courses in the area 

If anyone wants a game during the period other courses are closed give me a shout


----------



## Lump (Jan 12, 2016)

All good, after being closed 6 days (very very rare) They could have opened it apparently but closed to stop any damage to fringes. Its in fine fettle, temp greens today because they are doing greens work. (green cut nice and sharp before being ironed and finally spiked)


----------



## brendy (Jan 12, 2016)

Shut still, reassessment is June 1st according to our email today.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally had a couple of free days to play and the course has been shut.. Not surprising after the recent floods, but still annoying. Especially considering I won't have another chance till early February...


----------



## delc (Jan 12, 2016)

Our course remains closed, and is unlikely to re-open before the weekend, and even that depends on there being a few dry days.  I managed to play 9 holes today at the nearby 9 of Herts course, which was a bit boggy in places.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2016)

We are open, but no buggies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Back open, carry only. Still not convinced it's playable having been up there today. Still the powers that be say yes so it's open


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2016)

Still closed today but had a great day with Ben (Upsidedown) at Enville :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Still closed today but had a great day with Ben (Upsidedown) at Enville :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound quite right :smirk:.


----------



## delc (Jan 12, 2016)

Rickmansworth Golf Club (aka Tricky Ricky) still seems to be open, but it is a muni and needs to earn green fees. Seemed to be plenty of people teeing off there when I called in this morning.  I don't know what sort of condition it's in, but I suspect not good!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 13, 2016)

Brampton partially open, 12 holes on main greens and not sure if the others are closed or on temps - no surprise as Wednesday is men's comp day and miracles always seem to happen to allow play... 

They won't enforce a trolley ban which is crazy - "strongly urge you to resist using a trolley".


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2016)

Still closed....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 13, 2016)

WGCGC now open, tho' only 14 holes with 1 temp green, hoping this situation remains until Sunday which will be my first chance to get out and play.


----------



## Capella (Jan 13, 2016)

Ours is open but on temporary greens now. Basically it is frozen in the early morning and converts to swampy as the day progresses. Still quite playable, though


----------



## ADB (Jan 13, 2016)

Our course has been closed due to the rain but today was open for all 18 with a couple of temporary greens. Ironically the clubhouse is closed due to an external water leak requiring the main supply to the building to be turned off...... Water water everywhere, but not a drop to drink (or flush a loo with!)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 13, 2016)

We had 12 holes open and all very playable, not too wet at all. Cannot see why such a course wasn't available yesterday but that's a major irritation for me as there seems no desire to get any sort of course open on Monday or Tuesday (Seniors/Ladies) but come Wednesday (Men's) it's invariably a different story...I've made my point every winter and every winter it's the same :angry:


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 13, 2016)

Had e-mail from Greens Chairman today detailing why are still shut and will be till the weekend at least. It basically just a bog at the moment


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2016)

Interesting we have the opposite that it always used to seem that the course would be at some point be playable for the Tuesday 

With the new golf director and course manager they have managed to change that perception - last year we were closed 3 days in total and one included Xmas , they will always find a way to keep the course open and the course manager is very confident that he can repair any damage - he has certainly proved that. 

Right now we are fully open on all 18 holes with one temp green ( drainage works ) and on a couple of temp tees - have no buggies and trollies on the new drainage holes. 

Hopefully the rain has taken a break now but if it returns and you get stuck without a game let me know :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Had e-mail from Greens Chairman today detailing why are still shut and will be till the weekend at least. It basically just a bog at the moment 

Click to expand...

That's pro-active. Ours basically just says "Open - carry only" or "Closed - Waterlogged" Ours is basically a bog, and even our VC thought it shouldn't be open, but the captain presumably, the green keeper and the general manager feel it's playable. To be fair, and I guess it applies to loads of courses, it must be hard to balance the needs for revenue, keeping members happy, with the condition of the course and the sodden conditions.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2016)

Still closed for today & tomorrow, next inspection Saturday morning, so, I'm looking for a knock on Saturday if anyone can accommodate as I don't want to leave it to the last minute and not play again :fore: 

Form an orderly queue.....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 14, 2016)

Closed again today after last nights rain.  The next few days are looking to be drier tho' so fingers crossed for Sunday.


----------



## delc (Jan 14, 2016)

Our course is still closed, as are nearly all the others in our area. Problem is that although we have had no torrential rain in the last week, there has been enough light rain and showers to stop things drying out!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2016)

All 18 open - buggies back on for 13 holes


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2016)

Up until last night it was doing good. About a foot of snow in the hills overnight put paid to that.


----------



## delc (Jan 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All 18 open - buggies back on for 13 holes
		
Click to expand...

Do you have to abandon the buggy out on the course after 13 holes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Do you have to abandon the buggy out on the course after 13 holes?  

Click to expand...

You park it up by the 12th tee along with trolleys - walk 5 holes then pick it back up after playing your tee shot on the 17th or after putting out on 16th


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 14, 2016)

Not great with it being clay based in the North West of England.

Pretty sure in the last 60 days it has rain at least once every day and the course has been shut as much as open.

Full course has been open though when open.

Greens are in remarkably good condition considering the unprecedented amount of rain.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 14, 2016)

Still closed! Not happy!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2016)

Enough  snow overnight to cover the course and its very cold here at the moment so no rush to play anyway, even when it clears.

on a positive note it was light until almost 4.30 PM yesterday.

http://185.100.68.32/view/viewer_index.shtml


----------



## Duckster (Jan 15, 2016)

We've mainly been shut, but even when it has managed to open holes 5, 6 & 7 have stayed closed.

The freeze has helped that though, all holes open but 18 temp greens in play.  Looks like we might be able to play our Winter League match on Sunday morning if it stays like this.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 15, 2016)

Fully open including trollies, buggies, pit ponies or however you cart your clubs round.

Just need to hold off on any snow overnight so I can get a game in tomorrow (selfish )


----------



## delc (Jan 15, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Enough  snow overnight to cover the course and its very cold here at the moment so no rush to play anyway, even when it clears.

on a positive note it was light until almost 4.30 PM yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that Scotland had permafrost and perpetual darkness at this time of year! Evenings starting to noticeably draw out a bit down here in Southern England. 

P.S. Despite the lighter evenings, our course is still closed. Just off to play at a local Muni that is open.


----------



## shewy (Jan 15, 2016)

Not been open since December, shut again today, don't think I'll bother with membership next year it's just not worth it for 6 months golf considering I work away for half of that


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 15, 2016)

Course closed today "for safety reasons due to large amount of ice on the course"

Hope it thaws out for Sunday, but not hopeful looking at the forecast.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 15, 2016)

And we're closed due to snow!  That'll be it not for a week or two, unless the weather warms up quite dramtically!


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2016)

Just received an email from our head greenkeeper, next inspection Monday morning


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2016)

Both courses open.

Going to be a cold weekend.


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2016)

Still closed as is the practice ground and it is for the weekend. Hardly surprising from the photo's I've seen and the additional rain we've had. It's currently dry but the wind is baltic. Not sure I can even be bothered to go to the nearby range this afternoon or over the weekend.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2016)

Monifieth Medal and Ashludie are open and on full greens


----------



## Mitchell89 (Jan 15, 2016)

My course isn't much fun even when open due to being clay based. Does anyone have any recommendations for a course that is holding up well west of London or in Surrey? Have a few friends that want to play on Wednesday but not sure where to go.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ours is closed due to treacherous conditions with the ice.  
It's the worry about litigation if someone slips and breaks something.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2016)

Still closed....


----------



## delc (Jan 15, 2016)

We played at Haste Hill muni course in Northwood today and, give or take the odd puddle and muddy patch, it wasn't in bad nick. All but two of the tees were off grass and the fairways and greens were all good. So well done to Hillingdon District Council who run it.  It's a rather nice mature tree lined course with some tricky holes btw.  :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2016)

Closed till Monday  at least


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 15, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Closed till Monday  at least
		
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2016)

On temps now because of the frost. Trollies allowed again by not buggies. Hate temp greens and to be honest would rather work on my short game than play on these.


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On temps now because of the frost. Trollies allowed again by not buggies. Hate temp greens and to be honest would rather work on my short game than play on these.
		
Click to expand...

I'd give my eye teeth to be able to play on temps. Have only been able to play on the course on the 19th December and then the 2nd and 3rd January.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2016)

Ours is closed and I think all of the local ones are too. It's a shame as well as the greens were in great nick before all this bad weather.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2016)

We have 9 holes open, were on temporary greens today due to frost. I got an email form the new course manager apologising for the state on the temps.


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2016)

We are fully open, but much too cold for me to be venturing out this weekend.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 15, 2016)

3 holes closed that are is a bit of a dip. Two off those holes would be on temps anyway.

Trolley bad ended today, so will have to put all my stuff back into my cart bag &#128540;


----------



## Junior (Jan 15, 2016)

12 holes open.....going to be a bit fresh in the morning though !!!!


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 15, 2016)

Called into the club yesterday afternoon after work and we have cancelled another mens comp, a ladies comp and the first mixed comp of the year. 
Come on weather this is getting boring now!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 15, 2016)

There's nothing on Twitter to say the course is closed but with the amount of rain we've had again this week it should be. Had enough of the ankle deep mud on the fairways last week so going to catch up on some work tomorrow.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ours was already closed due to ice and danger of slipping.  Just to compound it, it has been snowing for the last hour so I'm stuffed both ways! :angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Ours was already closed due to ice and danger of slipping.  Just to compound it, it has been snowing for the last hour so I'm stuffed both ways! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Pity you missed out yesterday at the Gailes. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2016)

Open!!!

Don't know how many holes are open but balls are being golfed!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Closed! Snow!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2016)

Fully open with one temp green and a couple temp tees


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2016)

Our place has been closed for about a week and a half now!


----------



## Wayman (Jan 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Our place has been closed for about a week and a half now!
		
Click to expand...

Been shut since Xmas ain't it? 
Ours shut today as well. Snow all over


----------



## Duckster (Jan 17, 2016)

So, so close to getting a game.  Course was open yesterday, just on temp greens.

Then came the snow.

Course closed again.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2016)

Light dusting of snow but, allegedly, still open!
Might actually get to play it for the first time this year on Thursday


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 17, 2016)

Closed for the third day in a row due to large amounts of ice on the course. Looking at the forecast, I reckon it will be the same until at least Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 17, 2016)

Open on all 18 main greens. 

Apart from a couple little muddy patches on walkthroughs etc, it's in great condition.

I want to play all year round if possible and our place nearly always being open and very playable is one big reason I chose to stay a member there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2016)

Course now been closed for a week. Just as well. It will be like a quagmire down there.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Been shut since Xmas ain't it? 
Ours shut today as well. Snow all over
		
Click to expand...

You may be right mate, been ages since I played.


----------



## delc (Jan 17, 2016)

9 holes of our course were open for one day, but now closed again due to snow!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2016)

Good inch of snow on ours today so closed.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Good inch of snow on ours today so closed.
		
Click to expand...


same as ,and im in sussex.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Pity you missed out yesterday at the Gailes. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Swine!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2016)

heavy frost again, so winter greens.. too cold to play esp with a sore back and a cold


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Light dusting of snow but, allegedly, still open!
Might actually get to play it for the first time this year on Thursday
		
Click to expand...

Drove past at about 9.30 and the "Closed" signs were up
Snow has all but gone from here so still hopeful for the back half of the week..


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Drove past at about 9.30 and the "Closed" signs were up
Snow has all but gone from here so still hopeful for the back half of the week..
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, email sent out said ours had 7cm of snow last night closed until Thursday at best


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing then difference 6-7 miles makes...
Still, you don't want to play anyway do you?


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Amazing then difference 6-7 miles makes...
Still, you don't want to play anyway do you?
		
Click to expand...

Id love to play lol, its the doctor who doesnt want me to


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2016)

Ours hit by snow - seems quite a lot but starting to disappear already so should be back open tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 17, 2016)

Lots of snow about but not a drop on the golf course yet


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 17, 2016)

Finally managed to play nine holes for the first time in six weeks yesterday - courses have been open but I've not ventured out due to the rain. The most fun nine holes I've had in years but the greens were a bit slow...


----------



## Lump (Jan 17, 2016)

Wakefield got 2 inches of snow last night. Selby gotâ€¦.naff all! Result.
Played okay but temp greens never lead to good scores. Hoping to be back to a full course by next weekend with the weeks forecast.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2016)

Closed today. Again


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2016)

Just received an email stating that if we have no further rain today or overnight, the course will re-open again tomorrow.
Temporary greens and carrying only.
I'd rather stick pins in my eyes....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 18, 2016)

It was a bit milder last night, so was hoping it would be open today. no such luck.


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2016)

Our course has 9 holes open today, but strictly carrying only, which should please the Seniors!  :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2016)

delc said:



			Our course has 9 holes open today, but strictly carrying only, which should please the Seniors!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why they don't just close the whole course.
Absolute crap to keep parts of it open and close others.


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Don't know why they don't just close the whole course.
Absolute crap to keep parts of it open and close others.
		
Click to expand...

I am just grateful for any golf at the moment!


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 18, 2016)

Closed yesterday with the snow.
All snow gone today and still closed...Have to reschedule my match planned for today


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2016)

I played the 9 holes at our course that were still open this afternoon and they were not too bad at all. Certainly better than just before they were closed. The greens have had a bit of a rest and were superb. A bit more dry weather should see more holes being opened again (fingers crossed).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2016)

We're open. In horse racing parlance the going is definitely heavy. I don't see the merit having it open and it can't be doing it any favours. The VC isn't too happy but the GM has spoken


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2016)

It is below zero tonight, so I suspect that if our course is open tomorrow morning, we will be on frost holes!


----------



## delc (Jan 19, 2016)

Rather than being waterlogged, our course was frozen solid this morning after a very cold night.  Still only 9 holes open.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2016)

another really cold night here, even the gravel on my drive is frozen solid. course is open though... not that i will be playing until it warms up a bit


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2016)

shut again today because of ice.

Heading off to Tynemouth for a game instead. Never played there before, looking forward to it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

On temps again today. Hopefully the warmer weather will put a stop to them for the comp at the weekend


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2016)

We are still on the short course, but just on temp green today, I definitely noticed that course is drying out, shame there is rain due to tomorrow and Friday.

As someone questioned why have half the course open, well in our case, part of the course, which is still referred to as new land 30 years after it was added, was on the site of an old colliery and is always a lot wetter than the rest of the course and is closed. We also have some groundwork being done so that has closed another couple of holes.


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2016)

IT'S OPEN....IT'S ACTUALLY OPEN! 2 MONTHS GODDAMN BUT IT'S OPEN...I'm off to check the weekend forecast.


----------



## brendy (Jan 20, 2016)

brendy said:



			IT'S OPEN....IT'S ACTUALLY OPEN! 2 MONTHS GODDAMN BUT IT'S OPEN...I'm off to check the weekend forecast.
		
Click to expand...

Rats...


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

We have a nice new brook across the first fairway. Too smart to be called a ditch now. What with the new sand in the bunkers course should be in good condition when I finally brave it again.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jan 20, 2016)

Course open 11 holes..

Got all excited for saturday then checked online..

FULLY BOOKED!!!!!!

Friday afternoon on my own then....


----------



## delc (Jan 21, 2016)

Despite several dry days in a row, we still only have 9 holes open, Nos 10-17 plus No 2.  The course seems to be drying out nicely, but I think the course manager is waiting to see what effect forecast rain for Friday has on it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

15 holes open yesterday and I didn't know, we're on Twitter, Facebook and have at times sent out a global email saying were shut, so why not use the same to tell us all it was open &#128545; ! Ok I know we have a course information line but ringing it daily just became a little tiresome! 

Will be phoning it in a couple of hours and try and get out later today &#127948;


----------



## chellie (Jan 21, 2016)

We've had 16 open since Monday. I went out on Tuesday afternoon and the course was in really good condition considering you couldn't see some of it for the standing water the other week. Competition today but rain is due in from lunchtime and forecast to carry on again for the next few days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Course only been closed for two days but been back open since Monday 

A number of courses including Woburn are still closed


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 21, 2016)

we were down to 9 holes for a while, but back to full 18 again. looking forward to getting out on sunday after missing last weekend due to the snow.


----------



## delc (Jan 21, 2016)

We are still down to 9 holes, and there is a prospect that the course will be closed altogether again, if the forecast heavy overnight rain materialises!


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course only been closed for two days but been back open since Monday 

A number of courses including Woburn are still closed
		
Click to expand...

Ours is still closed and will be until Saturday morning at least. If tomorrows forecast is correct then it will be next week at the earliest!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			Ours is still closed and will be until Saturday morning at least. If tomorrows forecast is correct then it will be next week at the earliest!
		
Click to expand...

Not good - especially during annual renewal time for fees


----------



## chellie (Jan 21, 2016)

Heavy rain started this afternoon just as we had one hole to play and there was some water logging again as I left the club. May be touch and go again for tomorrow onwards I think.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not good - especially during annual renewal time for fees
		
Click to expand...

Our fees are on a rolling basis you renew on the anniversary of when you join (or pay monthly on dd) so shouldnt affect that greatly, a lot of members been using our smartcard reciprocals where they can. Not a lot more the club can do, have added more drainage over recent years but the volume of rain theyve had is so far above previous years the water table just hasnt been able to drop at all (and obv the clay base doesnt help in this regard!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			Our fees are on a rolling basis you renew on the anniversary of when you join (or pay monthly on dd) so shouldnt affect that greatly, a lot of members been using our smartcard reciprocals where they can. Not a lot more the club can do, have added more drainage over recent years but the volume of rain theyve had is so far above previous years the water table just hasnt been able to drop at all (and obv the clay base doesnt help in this regard!)
		
Click to expand...

So with it been closed for the past 3 weeks ? Will some stop their DD until it's back open again ?


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with it been closed for the past 3 weeks ? Will some stop their DD until it's back open again ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you'd hope not, the club give one grace of stopping then rejoining, if you do it a second time they then require a year in advance or pay a higher monthly fee. As far as Im aware its quite rare that people try and do this (there will always be the odd one)

I feel bad as Ive not been paying mine since just before the weather turned because of my knee, everyone else is paying and played about as much as I have


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			Obviously you'd hope not, the club give one grace of stopping then rejoining, if you do it a second time they then require a year in advance or pay a higher monthly fee. As far as Im aware its quite rare that people try and do this (there will always be the odd one)

I feel bad as Ive not been paying mine since just before the weather turned because of my knee, everyone else is paying and played about as much as I have
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the break in the weather will get the course back open - I know Tony is vert frustrated at the moment


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully the break in the weather will get the course back open - I know Tony is vert frustrated at the moment
		
Click to expand...

yep i expect him and several hundred others. you'd think looking at the forecast it will be back open monday, ideally needs a dry fortnight to get the water table level right down though!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, we were open today
Probably only because most of the course was still frozen
As we went round the ground was getting softer and softer with more water coming up under your feet.
Without the freeze it would still be almost unplayable
And with the rain due tomorrow along with the thaw....good job I can't play again until next Thursday


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 21, 2016)

Another e-mail from club today and still shut but hoping to open 9 on weekend if no rain. Have to say weather has been glorious here in the Alps and forecast good for last days skiing tomorrow .


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

We were open the last few days, well 15 holes were, I couldn't get away to play so left today free, and what does it do, it bloody rains in the night topping it back up and closes it &#128545;


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2016)

after it being very cold for the last 3 weeks, with the temp hardly getting  above freezing, but the course has been open.

what a change, gone up to almost 10 deg at the moment in Inverness and Nairn is back on full greens today, might even play tomorrow.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2016)

last three holes have been closed due to flooding run-off from neighbouring farmland limiting accessibility.  Hopefully will be in olay tomorrow as I have a Winter League match.  But though it's been dry for a few days it's raining today so may knackerf things again,  Otherwise course has (apparently) been fine - I say 'apparently' as I haven't played for 6 weeks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

Course fully open with a couple of temp tees and greens :whoo:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 22, 2016)

Any West Yorkshire course's open? Possibly looking at Sunday morning, few course's round Bradford are partially open but some on fairway mats.


----------



## delc (Jan 22, 2016)

Our course is closed again after only moderate amounts of overnight rain!  Problem is that the water table is so high that there is nowhere for the water to drain to, even though the course normally drains pretty well!


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

Just received an email from the club saying we will have 15 holes open tomorrow but carry only &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## ADB (Jan 22, 2016)

Currently 18 open with 2 temp greens....booked in on Sunday morning for first game in 8 weeks....everything crossed!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 22, 2016)

Opened today after being closed for a week due to ice. 

17 holes open, temp greens and carry only, but it was nice to get out for a hit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2016)

Fully open again after being on temps all week. Looking forward to playing the full course tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2016)

fine, one puddle on the 10th fairway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2016)

Course fully open with one temp green and a couple of temp tees

Green playing lovely after 4 days of frost :whoo:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 23, 2016)

The course is open today with 4 temp greens, I am playing in the morning so fingers crossed we don't get snow/fog/rain/plague or pestulance overnight, I havnt played for a month so I just want to play golf - please !!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2016)

15 holes today, only temps were those from the winter drainage programme, if you stayed on the fairway you were fine, I strayed once and lost a ball, obviously plugged in soft ground, nice to clear the cobwebs.


----------



## delc (Jan 23, 2016)

Our course has nine holes open today, on proper tees and greens. The open holes are mostly on the back nine, which are built on gravel. We really need a couple of weeks of dry weather to dry out the front nine, which are on more clay based soil, but more rain is forecast. Will this wet winter ever end?!!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't know haven't been there for 6 weeks


----------



## Capella (Jan 23, 2016)

Ours is actually closed today, which really took me by surprise. There was quite a bit of rain last night, but normally the course handles that amount of water quite well. This time the ground was still frozen solid, so I guess the water had nowhere to go. I hope they will open up again tomorrow (even though the forecast shows a chance of some more rain to come).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

Open today but very wet in places and standing water on some fairways and in the rough. There are some areas around the approaches and around the greens that are churned up terribly despite roped off areas directing golfers away with trollies.


----------



## Lump (Jan 23, 2016)

fully open and dry everywhere but a few approaches, that are just a little bit soft underfoot.
Nice to be back on full greens that where ironed last weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2016)

Spoke to our Greenkeeper yesterday about the course and damage, he said his priority are the greens first and foremost, all greens have white lines painted in front of them and signs saying no trolleys allowed beyond the lines, when I quizzed him on the state of some of the fairways and surrounding areas due to either standing water tyre tracks from Greenkeepers vehicles or trolleys etc, he said he wasn't too bothered as I'd be amazed just how quick those areas will recover, the guy is obviously a professional and during the previous few years our course has been in fantastic condition, maybe we should have more faith in them and if and when our courses are closed we understand it's for the right reasons.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 23, 2016)

Well got another round in today with the lads, it was a bit slow due to a few slow players in front of us but we managed to get through a few fourballs & leave them behind. The course was good & rather dry so all was well & we managed to win our match 3&1, few temp tees but full greens & happy with a scratch 67


----------



## brendy (Jan 23, 2016)

Shut again...


----------



## delc (Jan 23, 2016)

Yet more rain this evening, so not too hopeful for the next day or two!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

Course drying out lovely - green in great nick which shows that the greenkeeper has it spot on in regards playing on frozen greens.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 24, 2016)

First time open in 25 days yesteday, played today and some very boggy places but generally not too bad. Greens were black as been treated by greenkeepers but putted ok , still on 8 temps though, mainly to help with traffic from green to tee to avoid worst of the bogs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2016)

Course fully opened - some roping off of a few very wet areas and a little bit of flooding at courses lowest point - but generally dry underfoot and lovely playing.


----------



## Berger (Jan 24, 2016)

Our back 9 was open today and yesterday and to be honest it probably should've stayed shut. Very wet in places despite being the higher part of the course, I'd dread to see what the bottom holes are like.

trollies have made a right mess in some spots, particularly around the winter tee areas. With more rain forecast for the whole week ahead it's not going to improve any time soon. I think it'll be range only for me until the start of March.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 24, 2016)

Its not standing up to the weather like most courses. If its not closed, it will be Temp greens and wet sodden fairways I assume based on its history. i've not stepped foot on the since end of October. I just cannot see the point in playing when the course is so wet and on temps and blowing a gale. I would rather have a couple of lessons, work on some drills and practice ready to hopefully start playing again some time in Feb


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2016)

18 holes open, all temp tees and greens but I can live with that.

Course was drier than I was expecting so fingers crossed for a dry week ahead and hopefully we'll be back on main greens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2016)

Open but the overnight rain did it no favours at all and it's now very, very wet. Can't see any merit in slopping around on a course where balls are plugging in the fairways and some have standing water on


----------



## Darth Fader (Jan 24, 2016)

Extremely wet and has been closed on several occasions today being one of them. Played a few holes during the xmas break but the course was in pretty bad nick.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 24, 2016)

Our place had been holding up well, just yesterday it was a bit damp in places but in general fairways still fairly firm.  Only two winter greens on.

Today however slightly different story, rain appeared to be of biblical proportions overnight, still only a couple of winter greens but a few more puddles about the place.  Our course is built on a sandy base so if ours is like that I hate to think what courses were like further inland in the West of Scotland


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Our place had been holding up well, just yesterday it was a bit damp in places but in general fairways still fairly firm.  Only two winter greens on.

Today however slightly different story, rain appeared to be of biblical proportions overnight, still only a couple of winter greens but a few more puddles about the place.  Our course is built on a sandy base so if ours is like that I hate to think what courses were like further inland in the West of Scotland
		
Click to expand...

:angry:


----------



## AMcC (Jan 24, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



:angry:

Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten about you Billy boy, hope to arrange a game soon, would prefer you saw the course when it was a bit better


----------



## AMcC (Jan 24, 2016)

The course may be handling the weather ok, but last weekend we had two scrambler motorbikes visit the course, across 7th green and round and down 12th fairway and across the green !!!
Tyre tracks across both


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 24, 2016)

couple of really muddy spots  here and there, but in the main doing pretty good. Playing very long though with the soft fairways and greens.


----------



## ADB (Jan 24, 2016)

Course fully open, turned up this morning for my first game in 7 weeks and the fog rolled in and shut the course....I might have sworn.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven't played since October. Not all due to the weather but tbh there haven't been many Saturdays I'd have rushed out there. May go to the range this week, it's got to get better soon......surely.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2016)

AMcC said:



			I haven't forgotten about you Billy boy, hope to arrange a game soon, would prefer you saw the course when it was a bit better 

Click to expand...

The icons were the thoughts on my course conditions ATM. We're ALL Looking forward to playing your course when the weather gets better.:thup:


----------



## delc (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like the storm than dumped loads of snow on New York is about to dump another load of rain on the UK tomorrow evening!


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 25, 2016)

delc said:



			Looks like the storm than dumped loads of snow on New York is about to dump another load of rain on the UK tomorrow evening!  

Click to expand...

Tomorrow is my third attempt to play a knockout match which has been postponed because of closed course.
We're playing early to try to get round before the 44mph winds hit...


----------



## delc (Jan 25, 2016)

North Mimms said:



			Tomorrow is my third attempt to play a knockout match which has been postponed because of closed course.
We're playing early to try to get round before the 44mph winds hit...
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 25, 2016)

i went over to my club today and it was open ,but looking at the five day forecast it wont be for very long as east sussex has weather warnings in place for possible flooding ,so that means yet more bloody rain and the course closed again .
 although not really affecting me as i cant play through injury its not good for the club im sure.
looking out of the clubhouse window the fairway was almost indestinguishable [spelling] from the rough the grass had grown that much ,far too wet to put the mowers out


----------



## delc (Jan 27, 2016)

We are now back up to 13 holes open, all on grass tees and proper greens, despite yesterday's rather persistent rainfall. A few dry days seemed to allow some of the water to drain away and the course seems less boggy than it was a week ago. Hoping we might get the remaining 5 holes back soon.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 27, 2016)

Went to the practice area today for a few hours the weather was not great but the course was open & on full greens with a few players out there. Hope the weather picks up for the weekend as we havea team match to play.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2016)

The rain of Tuesday/Wednesday has us closed again today and tomorrow...
Things are getting serious...for someone who plays twice a week or more, to have played 3 times since 18th December is killing me....
And two of those rounds were at two of my least favourite courses.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2016)

Still open, just.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 28, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The rain of Tuesday/Wednesday has us closed again today and tomorrow...
Things are getting serious...for someone who plays twice a week or more, to have played 3 times since 18th December is killing me....
And two of those rounds were at two of my least favourite courses.......
		
Click to expand...

Ouch ... We have our advantages up here North of The Border, our own microclimate 

Stay calm, it's nearly spring  :thup:


----------



## beck9965 (Jan 28, 2016)

Standing up to the weather, just fine, the new lower Thames crossing might be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## delc (Jan 28, 2016)

Storm 'Gertrude' is on her way to make things wet and windy again, particularly Up North!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 28, 2016)

delc said:



			Storm 'Gertrude' is on her way to make things wet and windy again, particularly Up North!  

Click to expand...

Storm effing Gertrude is already here..... Honestly amazed that there hasn't been even more flooding this week within Cumbria. Glenridding hotel has been flooded out for the 4th time this winter and another bridge has collapsed but got off lightly so far.
Cameron was up today and I don't think he has made many friends with his 'solutions'.

Golf not really on the radar for me at the moment, home course well and truly under water and would probably get washed off the road trying to get to Silloth!

Off skiing soon so some positives.


----------



## delc (Jan 29, 2016)

At last we have all 18 holes open again, and all on proper tees and greens,  which were in good nick. Some of the fairways and areas of rough are still a bit boggy in places, but it was nice to be able to play a full round again.


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2016)

We went from 15 holes to 17 today with only our 17th still out of action, even though it rained all the way around it stood up to it very well, obviously off the fairway can be poor so more effort to keep it on the short stuff is a must, but we have gone to pick, clean & place through the green which helps in these conditions and keeps things moving.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2016)

Still 6 temps at ours  but all other greens been cut today as indeed were the fairways and some of the rough. Not sure the fairways benefited in places as now very muddy from smearing


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2016)

7.30 inspection tomorrow
Been raining on and off since lunchtime and due a fair bit tonight - can't see it being open.
Hopefully, with little rain forecast after tonight and the the strongish wind, by Wednesday we might be able to play it!


----------



## chellie (Jan 29, 2016)

Was fully open and no temps when I played yesterday. Wonder what tomorrow will bring if the rain comes though. Mind you not sure I want to play if it's really windy. Was bad enough on Thursday.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ours was open yesterday, closed today and facing an inspection for tomorrow's comp. I've been weather watching all week and have gone from pessimism to optimism and back again when looking at forecasts and the actual conditions outside.

At present the forecasts seem to be contradictory with some suggesting little/no overnight rain &#128591;&#127995; and others suggesting it'll tip it down!

A couple of the lads have a contingency plan so worse case scenario is play elsewhere or go for another practice at the range...


----------



## GG26 (Jan 29, 2016)

Our course showing open, but with 13 temps.

By the way its being throwing it down for the last four hours I guess it will be closed tomorrow.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 29, 2016)

Looking forward to a game tomorrow the course is open for now with full greens but there is some snow due overnight so hope it doesn't come to much, can live with the 45mph wind just means an exta club or two into the wind & 5 less down wind


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 29, 2016)

Amber warning for wind and snow.  That'll be another weekend shopping for carpet then.


----------



## dougajmcdonald (Jan 29, 2016)

We're in the South West and whilst they try their best to be open, it's hard work when it's like it has been lately! The course is soaked.

There is a comp on tomorrow which I suspect will be on, but we've found it hard to schedule winter league games


----------



## delc (Jan 30, 2016)

Some pretty heavy rainfall over Southern and South-East England last night, from a secondary depression from Storm Gertrude. According to our club's website, our course is still fully open, but the rain couldn't have helped its condition!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2016)

Cooden has just closed again after the heavy rain of yesterday and during the night last night.
I dread to think what it must look like down there.
I certainly won't be paying it a visit for at least another month.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 30, 2016)

Under three inches of snow this morning, but still open! I don't think I'll bother


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 30, 2016)

Snow, everything is closed again. Not too annoyed, I'm full of cold and lacking energy to play so it doesn't feel like I'm missing out for a change.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 30, 2016)

Not wanting to make anybody feel even more fed up but I played my ninth qualifier of the year yesterday - all on normal tees and greens, couldn't ask for better conditions at this time of the year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Not wanting to make anybody feel even more fed up but I played my ninth qualifier of the year yesterday - all on normal tees and greens, couldn't ask for better conditions at this time of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Up yours


----------



## IanG (Jan 30, 2016)

Under snow here too, so no golf today boo-hoo  

On the bright side it is still blowing a hooley and freezing so maybes the snow is a blessing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

Not very well. 8th fairway on our Arndean Course.



Looking back to the 7th tee on Arndean. 

Cowden Course is just as bad with the Naemoor Course only half as bad.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2016)

at 8am this morning the course was under 6 inches of snow, rained ever since and almost clear, might get out tomorrow


----------



## Crow (Jan 30, 2016)

9 holes open today, I'm not going out, must be pretty muddy.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 30, 2016)

Course closed again today.  Snow and Ice


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

8 holes open today, had my beer & food bought for me as I won the "on the Perch" format in my 3-ball and best score over 16 holes with a 37 points amongst our 8.30 roll up, #YOTF is well on track &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 30, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



View attachment 18300


Not very well. 8th fairway on our Arndean Course.

View attachment 18301

Looking back to the 7th tee on Arndean. 

Cowden Course is just as bad with the Naemoor Course only half as bad.
		
Click to expand...

Not playing - you wimp, it's not raining!!   :lol:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2016)

Fully open still. we've only lost a couple of days. There are a couple of really wet spots but generally it's in good condition


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2016)

Closed today and tomorrow....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 30, 2016)

Have just come in from ours and, Eee bah gum, lad. It were reet wet underfoot!!

I think we'd have been better closing it although the greens were exceptionally good given how wet the overall ground conditions were. Definitely a day to hit it on the short stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2016)

Not been up there today (regretting that last beer last night) but some of the boys have texted and advised a snorkel and water wings for tomorrow. Really not sure I understand the merit in keeping it open. Yes I know it's the weekend but surely the damage being done, especially around the greens is just going to take longer to recover


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2016)

Just opened again. 18 temps, and carrying only.
Can understand why, but don't agree with it.


----------



## delc (Feb 3, 2016)

Our course has been fully open again since last Friday, and on proper grass tees and greens. The tees and greens are all in good nick, but some fairways are still a bit boggy with areas of GUR.


----------



## seochris (Feb 3, 2016)

No problems...it hasn't rained here for 3 month.....


----------



## delc (Feb 3, 2016)

seochris said:



			No problems...it hasn't rained here for 3 month.....

Click to expand...

You are welcome to take some of our rain!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Strange thing is that having read about how the courses are holding up and courses being closed. Ours has been closed for one day due to snow.
Also been reading about how players have been unable to play golf and are sorely missing it, but on Friday we have our winter open and there are only seven teams playing. It's Â£21 inc buffet. So has Notts been immune to the worst of the weather. It would appear so.


----------



## seochris (Feb 4, 2016)

No we're good....you'll be asking me to pay tax next.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2016)

delc said:



			You are welcome to take some of our rain!  

Click to expand...

Don't be complaining when there is a drought down south in a couple of months!


----------



## delc (Feb 4, 2016)

saving_par said:



			Don't be complaining when there is a drought down south in a couple of months!
		
Click to expand...

Inevitably I suppose!  Our course has dried out quite nicely in the last week or so, and even the boggy bits on the fairways are firming up again. The rough can still be rather muddy in places, and the grass has become a bit tufty, so not easy to escape from!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2016)

I was hoping the wind would dry ours out a bit but then it rains overnight and we are back to square one.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Tried playing today.. Managed 8 holes.. 6 of which were on temp greens.. the fairways were just a muddy swamp.. The rough was worse.. Shouldn't have been open really, and with lots more rain due this weekend I genuinely don't see how the course is going to fully recover till mid-summer.. I've never seen as much standing water as I have this year...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Tried playing today.. Managed 8 holes.. 6 of which were on temp greens.. the fairways were just a muddy swamp.. The rough was worse.. Shouldn't have been open really, and with lots more rain due this weekend I genuinely don't see how the course is going to fully recover till mid-summer.. I've never seen as much standing water as I have this year...
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself to Chorley


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Get yourself to Chorley 

Click to expand...

It's crossed my mind mate .. Especially now the prodigal son is returning.. Off to leafy Lytham next week for a knock on dry land.. I'm beginning to contract trench foot here in Wigan


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2016)

We've been open since Tuesday.
Played yesterday and, apart from one or two known soggy areas, it was pleasingly firm under foot!
It should be able to take "standard" amounts of rain now without any problems.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2016)

Weather improving up here, only 20-40mm of rain forecast tomorrow. Light shower compared to the last 3 months!

Just glad I have no interest in playing winter golf. Ski holiday 1st week of march and then try and remember how to hit the ball. That is if the rain has stopped by then....


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's crossed my mind mate .. Especially now the prodigal son is returning.. Off to leafy Lytham next week for a knock on dry land.. I'm beginning to contract trench foot here in Wigan 

Click to expand...

Just give me a shout if you fancy another look round mate :thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 4, 2016)

Not looking good for the weekend. Last Sunday's club match was called off due to the state of the course and heavy rain is forecast all day Saturday. That days Stableford will probably go ahead for those that want to suffer the conditions (inc me) but the following days club match looks in doubt again.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just give me a shout if you fancy another look round mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate.. But first I've got to find a way to extricate myself from these 70 hour working weeks!!!! Wolfy is built to perform excellently only for 28-35 hours per week.. Any more than that and the awesomeness is diluted...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Will do mate.. But first I've got to find a way to extricate myself from these 70 hour working weeks!!!! Wolfy is built to perform excellently only for 28-35 hours per week.. Any more than that and the awesomeness is diluted...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I know where your coming from. 
I usually peak for about 3hrs on Tuesday afternoon


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, I know where your coming from. 
I usually peak for about 3hrs on Tuesday afternoon 

Click to expand...

My peak effort is usually concentrated on Friday after lunch.. The motivation of attempting to avoid the inevitable Saturday afternoon phone call from the Sales Dept.. "Danny, how is the new Product line doing? Will it be out by 6am Monday, Should I pop in to check"..


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 6, 2016)

Course was open but very very wet. Due to those conditions and the heavy rain not one person went out today. This weather is getting everyone down now and tomorrows club match is highly likely to be postponed.


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2016)

Closed due to heavy overnight rain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

All 18 open - couple of puddles in the rough but fairways and greens very good


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2016)

Ours is closed again after a period of persistent rain. It was getting a bit sloshy underfoot again when we were playing in light rain yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 6, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's crossed my mind mate .. Especially now the prodigal son is returning.. Off to leafy Lytham next week for a knock on dry land.. I'm beginning to contract trench foot here in Wigan 

Click to expand...

Not Lytham Green drive your not!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

Not been up there so no idea but it was very ropey on Thursday according to some of the members. To be honest, given how wet in places it is and these gale forces gusts I'm not feeling I'm missing out much. Off to Pachesham in Leatherhead for a morning dedicated to pitching, chipping and putting and a short game lesson


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2016)

We have been closed for 3 days now, and only partially opened previously, makes me wonder how much dry weather is needed to make the course fully playable, not that there is much dry weather in the forecasts.

Think I need to get to the coast for some links golf.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2016)

Closed today and will be tomorrow also, never seen so many roads flooded, the manholes in the road have water pushing them up and we were down to 1 lane on the A46 to Leamington due to the volume of rain throughout the night and it's still teaming it down now &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, there are a couple of pot bunkers full of water and a puddle on the 10th where the field is waterlogged, plus the broken drain under the 16th also a puddle. greens were ok, come on in the 3 weeks ive not played.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2016)

Still hammering it down here and my conifers are at 45 degrees &#128563; It's not took a breath since last night &#128544;

Think we could be closed all week at this rate &#9748;&#65039;&#128544;


----------



## IanG (Feb 6, 2016)

Pretty good now. All greens in play and running well, 3 or 4  bunkers still full of water and a bit of standing water on the 9th fairway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

According to the vice captain one of our benches has been blown off the patio into the lake by the 18th, some 30 yards away this afternoon. Given the way the wind is battering the fence here and blowing against the house I see how that happened


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 6, 2016)

Played today & the course was in excellent shape, greens were spot on running & putting very true. One of the guys even managed a hole in one then made birdie on the next but it wasn't enough to win the game he ended up finishing level par (scratch) with one of the other guys 2 under & one behind me. Free Chinese for me tonight


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Played today & the course was in excellent shape, greens were spot on running & putting very true. One of the guys even managed a hole in one then made birdie on the next but it wasn't enough to win the game he ended up finishing level par (scratch) with one of the other guys 2 under & one behind me. Free Chinese for me tonight
		
Click to expand...

Where's that Hank? Sounds like you had a cracking day .


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2016)

We were, allegedly, open today, although anyone who tried to play probably got blown away
Will be closed tomorrow for sure with the amount that's coming down now.
Not supposed to get any better on Monday either so I suspect another closure.
Tuesdays looking dryish and breezy so by Wednesday we may be open again.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 6, 2016)

Apparently our course was open this morning, although one of my mates said he played 3 holes and gave up as he felt it was unplayable. Was informed just after 3pm that we're closed for the rest of the weekend and tomorrow's comp is off.

Not really surprised as it started raining about 8.30 this morning and hasn't stopped since. Forecast doesn't look great into next week, so we'll have to see how the weather develops and keep our fingers crossed for next Saturday's comp.

On the plus side, I did get some range practice in this morning while my car was being serviced. May have to do some more tomorrow!


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 6, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Where's that Hank? Sounds like you had a cracking day .
		
Click to expand...

We had an invite to play at Elie Golf Club over in Fife, not played it for a few years so was good to get another game round it.


----------



## gregers (Feb 6, 2016)

ours never shuts,played today and its beginning to get sticky,so drying out.OR was as its now phishing down and weve got the medal tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2016)

Just checked Coodens website and apparently it is open for play still, despite the heavy rain we have overnight. Can't believe it!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 7, 2016)

Same at ours! Couldn't understand it when email came at 7.00. I played yesterday and it was pretty damp. We had about four hours continuous belting rain all yesterday  evening and early night too - seems crazy to be open today.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

As expected were closed today, I think we had something like 15 hours of torrential rain yesterday, I sent a couple of emails off for country membership yesterday as I think its becoming the norm now with increased rainfall so I'm prepping myself and going to join a 2nd course&#127948;


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			As expected were closed today, I think we had something like 15 hours of torrential rain yesterday, I sent a couple of emails off for country membership yesterday as I think its becoming the norm now with increased rainfall so I'm prepping myself and going to join a 2nd course&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

.
if you can afford it and want to play in the winter and at a Parkland its what you have to do. we have a fair few guys who are members at Inverness and though the winter play Nairn evey sat.

where are your nearest links and how far?


----------



## delc (Feb 7, 2016)

Ours is completely closed again for the second day running, and with yet another Atlantic storm about to hit us tonight and tomorrow! Pity as the course was just getting back to good condition in the middle of last last week.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			.
if you can afford it and want to play in the winter and at a Parkland its what you have to do. we have a fair few guys who are members at Inverness and though the winter play Nairn evey sat.

where are your nearest links and how far?
		
Click to expand...

I can get to Burnham & Berrow in 90 minutes, 2hrs tops if traffic is bad which is nothing in the grand sceme of things to play a great course and through the cold, wet season.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 7, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			We had an invite to play at Elie Golf Club over in Fife, not played it for a few years so was good to get another game round it.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course although not played it . Stayed in house overlooking it 2.5 years ago but had couldn't play there as my back crapped out on me, one to play one day for sure.


----------



## Capella (Feb 7, 2016)

Ours is open. I played yesterday and it was wet and muddy in places but quite playable. Today they put an official warning out, though (something I have not seen them do before), saying that even though the course remains open, due to the severe weather warnings you are playing it at your own risk.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I can get to Burnham & Berrow in 90 minutes, 2hrs tops if traffic is bad which is nothing in the grand sceme of things to play a great course and through the cold, wet season.
		
Click to expand...

2 hour drive is not the end of the world if you are keen. only time its not worth it is when you home course is Ok in winter, but like you say the last few years with the rain you have had down south makes it a no brainer.

how much are places looking a Country membership down there?


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			2 hour drive is not the end of the world if you are keen. only time its not worth it is when you home course is Ok in winter, but like you say the last few years with the rain you have had down south makes it a no brainer.

how much are places looking a Country membership down there?
		
Click to expand...

Â£455 for B&B if over 100 miles, 10 rounds in a year and I'm in credit, cheap chalets available nearby on the beach for an overnight 2-day trip so could take Max and the wife sometimes. Great course ðŸŒ


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Â£455 for B&B if over 100 miles, 10 rounds in a year and I'm in credit, cheap chalets available nearby on the beach for an overnight 2-day trip so could take Max and the wife sometimes. Great course ðŸŒ
		
Click to expand...

the only downside is its the whole day on golf which partners tend not to be happy about. When i was a member at Tain, it was pretty much the case. hour drive there to be on the safe side, leave at 8am, 3 hour round lunch dive home. home by 4pm


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			the only downside is its the whole day on golf which partners tend not to be happy about. When i was a member at Tain, it was pretty much the case. hour drive there to be on the safe side, leave at 8am, 3 hour round lunch dive home. home by 4pm
		
Click to expand...

I don't have that problem, my wife encourages me to play and if it's a full day away, then so be it, she'd rather me playing golf somewhere than have me down the pub or at the football, not sure why &#129300;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2016)

Robin, just a little heads up about country membership......Check you are allowed to sign in guests, I would imagine pretty everywhere will allow it but check anyway. It's an hour for me to get to Hayling but I frequently take guests along when I go down and we take turns to drive, plus it's a bit of company in the car. Burnham would be an excellent option  :thup:


----------



## Thexindi (Feb 7, 2016)

delc said:



			After all the recent rain, is your course still open?  Ours is partly open, but with several holes out of use due to water logging!  

Click to expand...

Not well one more heavy rain day and it will be closed its right on its limit now


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Robin, just a little heads up about country membership......Check you are allowed to sign in guests, I would imagine pretty everywhere will allow it but check anyway. It's an hour for me to get to Hayling but I frequently take guests along when I go down and we take turns to drive, plus it's a bit of company in the car. Burnham would be an excellent option  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes 3 guests a day, just can't win board or prize comps but can enter all qualifying comps, I like the course & set up and it's an easy journey down the M5, some good dog friendly beaches for Max as well, I might have some work in the summer around Bristol so that would fit in nicely also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2016)

Full course still open on all greens - couple of puddles but course is great nick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2016)

Open for now but with the rain due in the next day or so I have my doubts it'll stay like that


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 7, 2016)

I thought the hotchkin was really dry this morning given all the rain we had yesterday and through the night, very surprised.


----------



## shewy (Feb 7, 2016)

With the deluge coming down right now and the hurricane due tomorrow I can't see the course being open till April


----------



## Robobum (Feb 7, 2016)

Local clubs tweeting that 48mm of rain fell in 4 hrs early Saturday morning!!

Unsurprisingly, course closed.

Another 10mm or so overnight, course closed again.

Been a member for over 10yrs, first time the course has been closed for 2 consecutive days without there being snow.

Not that I'd have wanted to play today anyway.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ours is a bit squishy in places, but it does drain really well. played 18 today in the breeze.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2016)

Its raining heavy again now and after checking the forecast its not scheduled to slow down (not stop) until mid afternoon tomorrow and then continues to rain all Tuesday, the next 3 weekends have heavy rain forecast also :'(


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Its raining heavy again now and after checking the forecast its not scheduled to slow down (not stop) until mid afternoon tomorrow and then continues to rain all Tuesday, the next 3 weekends have heavy rain forecast also :'(
		
Click to expand...

3 weekends ahead is to far for any level of accuracy.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 7, 2016)

We played today & managed 15 holes before the hail started, was blowing a gale so we decided to pack in. Good thing was that there was no standing water lying on the course even after we had a couple of drinks & a bite to eat.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2016)

Given what Ive just driven home in I expect the course is in a pretty bad way, be under water and likely a few trees may be down too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2016)

Biblical rain overnight onto and already sodden course and I logged into the website just now and still open and trollers still allowed. I know it's the big senior roll up day but that makes no sense at all and the course, in my opinion, needs a few days recovery time as a minimum, certainly without trollies


----------



## Toad (Feb 8, 2016)

Just checked the website and surprisingly despite all the rain:

08 February 2016 - Wee course
COURSE OPEN FULL GREENS

08 February 2016 - Rosemount
COURSE OPEN ON FULL GREENS
HOLES 6,7 CLOSED

08 February 2016 - Lansdowne
OPEN ON FULL GREENS
HOLES 1,4,8,9,15 REMAIN ON WINTER GREENS


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2016)

Even if ours is open I doubt anyone will be playing today.......
Looking possible for Wednesday, not much rain due after this afternoon and decent winds too aid drying - might get a game after all...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

Course fully open on all greens bar the temp hole which has been in use all winter 

Will always bow down to the knowledge of the course manager - they are the ones who know what they are doing and it seems have no issues keeping the course open as much as possible and confident they will be able to recover any damage ( thats what they did last year ) 

Of course all the "experts" in the clubhouse appear to feel differently - maybe the club should have employed them to look after the course

It is funny listening to the same people every day up there sitting there passing on their expert opinion on greenkeeping - despite being accountants etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course fully open on all greens bar the temp hole which has been in use all winter 

Will always bow down to the knowledge of the course manager - they are the ones who know what they are doing and it seems have no issues keeping the course open as much as possible and confident they will be able to recover any damage ( thats what they did last year ) 

Of course all the "experts" in the clubhouse appear to feel differently - maybe the club should have employed them to look after the course

It is funny listening to the same people every day up there sitting there passing on their expert opinion on greenkeeping - despite being accountants etc 

Click to expand...

Depends when these experts include, club captain and green keeper and get over ruled by the GM. Standing water in rough on every hole, on numerous fairways and most of the membership on Saturday said it was unpleasant and should be closed


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 8, 2016)

Our course is fully open, but looking at the forecast, i think you'd be daft going out today.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2016)

Rain for the next 36 hours in the NW.  After that Its going to need a week of dry weather to get most inland courses somewhere near playable.


----------



## delc (Feb 8, 2016)

Our course is closed again for the third day running, and after all the rain we have had recently I can't see it reopening for a while yet. I should add that our course is built on heathland with gravel subsoil, so it normally drains very well and has hardly ever been closed before, other than for snow.  God knows what the courses built on clay are like at the moment!


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 8, 2016)

Its not.

Been closed now for over a week, totally understandable as the course lies in a natural bowl. The greenkeepers done some excellent drainage work 2/3yrs ago but nothing that can handle the biblical proportions of rain we have had

The course looks great, but Secretary and Captain walked the course on Friday and its sodden

Can only hope for good weather and a lengthy 2016 season after a very slow start


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 8, 2016)

Played on Saturday, only a couple of mats down and on every green although during the week they are recommending that the pin is left in for putting just to reduce the amount of traffic a little bit around the holes. Fairways are superb and actually rolling out a fair bit too!

Couple of the tee blocks are a bit soggy under foot and are starting to look a bit messy but generally I was very impressed with our gaff and the greenkeepers should be very proud of themselves, especially as the course has only been closed for 2 days!


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2016)

A picture paints a thousand words.



12th Green


2nd Green


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2016)

Email received, closed tomorrow.


----------



## delc (Feb 9, 2016)

Somewhat surprisingly after Storm Imogen ravaged the South of England, our course was fully open with trolleys fitted with Hedgehog wheels allowed today. In the sunshine and light winds it was actually quite pleasant out there, if a little damp underfoot in places.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2016)

I had an email from goring and streatley stating they are well and truly open and made the most of the chalk hills! Lucky for some! My course is still down to 9 only, its getting better each year with the work the grounds team do, but the amount of rain has been huge.


----------



## JamPal (Feb 9, 2016)

I used to be a member at Brighton and Hove, which is on top of the chalk downs and drains wonderfully. I joined Singing hills two years ago and this is now my second winter without Golf. As superb as it is in he summer, and as much as the reciprocals at East Sussex National help soften the blow, I really can't see me or any of my mates re-joining next year. We'll be heading back to some downland links. Pycombe or East Brighton looking favourite right now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2016)

Off to my course on Friday to see how it's fairing. Not been in great shape and hoping the wind will have helped dry it a degree. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			A picture paints a thousand words.

View attachment 18403

12th Green
View attachment 18404

2nd Green
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! You've got it bad.
Is the 12th the one with the pond and waterfall?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2016)

Crow said:



			Crikey! You've got it bad.
Is the 12th the one with the pond and waterfall?
		
Click to expand...

It is now :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			It is now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

xxx Cruel!


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

Crow said:



			Crikey! You've got it bad.
Is the 12th the one with the pond and waterfall?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the picture is taken from the top of the waterfall/bridge, the river has breached the banks by the 11th tee and swamped across both fairways into the pond and up to the edges of the green, thankfully most of the green is raised and isn't fully submerged!


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2016)

Went to the practice area today & bumped into one of my mates so we went out & played 14 holes. The course was in tip top condition and the greens were superb. Next game in on Saturday for our winter league scratch team & the forecast looks good.


----------



## brendy (Feb 10, 2016)

ITS ONLY BLOODY OPEN..ALL 18 HOLES ARE OPEN. FIRST TIME IN 3 MONTHS...ah wait, I'm in work..Dagnammit!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

Course fully open with one temp hole and course pretty dry and playing lovely.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			A picture paints a thousand words.

View attachment 18403

12th Green
View attachment 18404

2nd Green
		
Click to expand...

Are those crocodiles in the first picture?

Ours has been closed since the weekend, hopefully open tomorrow and Friday


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are those crocodiles in the first picture?
		
Click to expand...

Stick your toe and see :smirk:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2016)

After being closed for the last 6 days we were open today but only 11 holes and all very shortened with temp tees and greens, the course is still very wet.
Our new course manager, posted a 5 page report on the state of the course this week, one interesting thing is how much above average the rainfall as been for the last 3 months.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 10, 2016)

My course was in great condition today. Hoping for more dry days like today!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 11, 2016)

Crow said:



			Crikey! You've got it bad.
Is the 12th the one with the pond and waterfall?
		
Click to expand...

Tricky shots those.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

Course a bit frosty this morning but coming on nicely - should be a good year


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 11, 2016)

Crow said:



			Crikey! You've got it bad.
Is the 12th the one with the pond and waterfall?
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			Tricky shots those.......
		
Click to expand...

Throw in a windmill or clowns mouth and watch the scores rocket


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2016)

Closed still...5th day in a row..


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2016)

big dollop of sand on all the greens again, they were just starting to run ok again.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2016)

Just front 9 open on temps, hope for better tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2016)

Front 9 open tomorrow, carry only
Back 9 being assessed in the nmorning.

We're playing elsewhere

If we're on "Carry Only" it means its pretty damn soft...!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2016)

Off to see my course for the first time in a while. Not holding out too many expectations in terms of conditions and reckon it'll still be sodden


----------



## delc (Feb 11, 2016)

Our course is fully open and recovering nicely. Biggest problem this morning was frost after a pretty cold night, which made approach shots to the green and putting a bit tricky!

Apparently the jet stream has moved to the South of us, and we are due for a spell of cold weather with a possibility of snow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2016)

Temp greens first thing but back on full greens by 9.30. I was pleasantly surprised how the wind we've had in the last few days has dried a lot of the course. It's still very, very wet with every tee shot plugging and stopping dead and lots of muddy and waterlogged patches but all in all, much more playable that I'd hoped. Sadly I played rubbish. No blame to the conditions though


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2016)

We had 13 holes open today but I couldn't get down there, my next swing will be on Broadstone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2016)

Course pretty much dry with the odd areas of soft ground in the rough - won't be long until buggies allowed full course


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2016)

Full course open tomorrow but carry only - first time I can recall it ever being carry only....
But little rain due sok maybe get a game Wednesday


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 12, 2016)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Its been dry for a few days now. Hope they can increase from 9 to 14 at least to get a comp on..


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2016)

It's in excellent condition considering the state of it not so long ago. Fully open, no temps, greens cut, fairways brushed. Still some areas of water off the fairways and in some bunkers though.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 12, 2016)

Fully open today with just two temps


----------



## Robobum (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Fully open today with just two temps
		
Click to expand...

Is that fully open then ?

We're back to "fully open" since Thursday. Comp today, lovely


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Fully open today with just two temps
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			Is that fully open then ?

We're back to "fully open" since Thursday. Comp today, lovely 

Click to expand...

Well done , I wondered when somebody would spot that, apologies to Capt Mainwairing . Today just the one temp so nearly there.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2016)

18 full greens today, but should have been off them TBH, frozen solid. went i a couple of bunkers, again frozen solid, so hard you could not even scratch the surface with the rake.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			18 full greens today, but should have been off them TBH, frozen solid. went i a couple of bunkers, again frozen solid, so hard you could not even scratch the surface with the rake.
		
Click to expand...

If they are frozen solid then not much damage can occur, we play on ours when they are solid as our course manager said its not hurting them, it's when they are thawing out the damage occurs


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If they are frozen solid then not much damage can occur, we play on ours when they are solid as our course manager said its not hurting them, it's when they are thawing out the damage occurs
		
Click to expand...

maybe, but usually the first sign of any frost..... winter greens so its out of character


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2016)

BroadstoÃ±e closed


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2016)

Heavy snow again today led to yet another closure. Three weeks running snow has closed us at the weekend and been fine through the week.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 13, 2016)

18 winter greens today.  At 8am frost was still in. / on the ground so the right decision. As the sun came through the frost lifted and the course was much softer after that


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2016)

Snow here overnight, more due so no golf today for me. though i just had a look at the webcam and there were a couple of guys going out!!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, we had one day of push trolleys being allowed, no electrics, the first in a week.
It rained all afternoon and night and will probably be closed today and carry only tomorrow and the weekend....
Course was firming up, a bit squidgy in the usual places but very playable.
Now..?
It'll be several big lakes or swamps....
It has to start drying up soon...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 18, 2016)

Closed whilst being inspected, annoying as we were drying out nicely, back to carry only for a while I guess


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2016)

After a week of dry weather, the course was drying out nicely although there were still very wet areas, but the rain on Tuesday night and yesterday as closed us again, not a great forecast for the next few days either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

Course still fully open with the one temp hole 

Played this morning and bar a few wet patches the course stood up well to the rain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2016)

Open, but very, very wet again after all the rain. Trolley's still allowed apparently. Seems strange but what do I know


----------



## Stuart_22 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very wet been out twice since November hoping it stops raining and gets a bit warmer up here to dry up the course.


----------



## delc (Feb 18, 2016)

Our course was in pretty good nick yesterday, but a bit squelchy underfoot again this morning after overnight rain!


----------



## WWG (Feb 18, 2016)

Infuriating. Played yesterday and the course had dried our really nicely. Had a monsoon yesterday evening, and now it's back to being sodden again. Fortunately the greens have held up well though


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2016)

Despite having 15mm yesterday we were open but on some temps. Bodes well for tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2016)

Been up working on my short game. Practice ground soaked and some very mud soaked golfers coming off the course. Hoping it dries out before Sunday's comp


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Still on 3 temps and carrying only.
That's me out.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Feb 20, 2016)

My local parkland which im a member at has been pretty much open right through all this bad weather so only had one closure but the fairways paths ect have been disgusting with slushy mud and the course should have been closed far more than it has in my opinion but ive been able to play winter golf right through as a result.im fortunate enough to live in South Wales about 5 mile from royal porthcawl so there's a choice of 3 top links courses on my doorstep and parklands everywhere so im joining royal pcawls sister course pyle and kenfig another fine links today because I'm fed up with the swimming pool golf on my boggy parkland .


----------



## Robobum (Feb 20, 2016)

All open, bearing up very well.

Condition will deteriorate this morning the more I schlap my my round it. Game on


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2016)

after being closed for nearly 7 weeks due to being on flood plain the green keepers have opened the course with restrictions, still on winter tees but main greens, carry or push trolley only today,


----------



## brendy (Feb 20, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			after being closed for nearly 7 weeks due to being on flood plain the green keepers have opened the course with restrictions, still on winter tees but main greens, carry or push trolley only today,
		
Click to expand...

Similar here. Full greens and winter tees. Fairways need cut as soon as the dry weather comes..if ever. Glad to get out round the place for the first time since mid November.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

Fully open. Very wet on the back nine and lots of bare and muddy lies around the green and the rough. Ball still plugging on the fairway or stopping first bounce but for the time of year it could be worse. At least we're open which I appreciate is a lot more than some on here


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2016)

No temps today, the 5 new greens were opened for the first competition of the year.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Rained out again... drainage has taken a real pounding these last few weeks and coping as well as it can, but there are still areas of standing water and the ground underfoot is very heavy in places. Course can't get a chance to recover with the rain almost incessant again this morning.. not sure how much more rain we can take before we're forced to close down again.

Now considering the merits of a links membership for next season...


----------



## delc (Feb 20, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			after being closed for nearly 7 weeks due to being on flood plain the green keepers have opened the course with restrictions, still on winter tees but main greens, carry or push trolley only today,
		
Click to expand...

I think that electric trolleys should be banned in wet conditions, as they seem to cause most of the damage to the course. Our course allows electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels in such conditions, but they do seem to churn things up.

A number of issues have come up for users of electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels.

1) The extra drag of these wheels seem to cause 18 hole batteries to run out after about 15 holes.

2) The small front wheel seems to get clogged up with mud and adds to the drag.

3) A friend of mine found that although the electric motor was still running, the wheels weren't driving the trolley forward. What had happened was that the plastic hedgehog wheels had metal inserts which engage with the drive pins on the axle shafts, but these had worn out. He had to buy an new set of hedgehog wheels, even though we are getting to the end of the winter, and hopefully won't need them for much longer.

I have either been carrying a half set of clubs, or using a pull trolley with clip on hedgehog tracks for the Winter. I haven't found this to be too much of an imposition, and this avoids the problems described above.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

Course in great nick - greens were running lovely today


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2016)

A bit wet but fully open and only two temps - I used my electuring trolley and, of course, barely left a mark!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2016)

as reported earlier my course has been shut for 7 weeks, todays round was hard work, due to being on flood plain the ground is still on the soft side so unable to get the mowers out to full effect, the greens were in great condition though,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

chrisd said:



			A bit wet but fully open and only two temps - I used my electuring trolley and, of course, barely left a mark!
		
Click to expand...

We have had elec trollies all winter bar the new drainage holes the the damage is minimal


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 20, 2016)

Our fairways are now so long that there is no definition between them and the rough. They are so wet that the greenkeeper has not been able to cut them for what seems like months. At the business end though, the greens are looking and playing really well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

delc said:



			I think that electric trolleys should be banned in wet conditions, as they seem to cause most of the damage to the course. Our course allows electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels in such conditions, but they do seem to churn things up.

A number of issues have come up for users of electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels.

1) The extra drag of these wheels seem to cause 18 hole batteries to run out after about 15 holes.

2) The small front wheel seems to get clogged up with mud and adds to the drag.

3) A friend of mine found that although the electric motor was still running, the wheels weren't driving the trolley forward. What had happened was that the plastic hedgehog wheels had metal inserts which engage with the drive pins on the axle shafts, but these had worn out. He had to buy an new set of hedgehog wheels, even though we are getting to the end of the winter, and hopefully won't need them for much longer.

I have either been carrying a half set of clubs, or using a pull trolley with clip on hedgehog tracks for the Winter. I haven't found this to be too much of an imposition, and this avoids the problems described above.  

Click to expand...

We use to have hedgehogs but this year we're trying it without so the GK can see the difference and make a decision. To be honest, I have no idea why you want them banned if the club dictates the course is fit for them to be used. I've never had issues with batteries draining with the "extra drag" of a hedgehog and never had a problem with the small will. Seems like another change for the sake of it. 

Of course if the course is waterlogged (probably shouldn't be open) then of course ban them and go carry only. We've done it and while it affects some of the senior members it at least means the course is open to those that want/can play. 

To be honest, the damage we're suffering this year in what has been another very wet winter, looks no different to that we suffered with hedgehogs and I've not been convinced based on what I've been told by some green keepers and read, that they make that much difference (another thread I feel) and I'm waiting to see what the club decides going forward. Either way the green staff usually do a good job and the course is always back to usual by March when the warmer weather and sun begin to work their magic


----------



## delc (Feb 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We use to have hedgehogs but this year we're trying it without so the GK can see the difference and make a decision. To be honest, I have no idea why you want them banned if the club dictates the course is fit for them to be used. I've never had issues with batteries draining with the "extra drag" of a hedgehog and never had a problem with the small will. Seems like another change for the sake of it. 

Of course if the course is waterlogged (probably shouldn't be open) then of course ban them and go carry only. We've done it and while it affects some of the senior members it at least means the course is open to those that want/can play. 

To be honest, the damage we're suffering this year in what has been another very wet winter, looks no different to that we suffered with hedgehogs and I've not been convinced based on what I've been told by some green keepers and read, that they make that much difference (another thread I feel) and I'm waiting to see what the club decides going forward. Either way the green staff usually do a good job and the course is always back to usual by March when the warmer weather and sun begin to work their magic
		
Click to expand...

I've had several people tell me that the batteries in their electric trolleys give up before they reach the 18th hole when fitted with hedgehog wheels, but no problem with normal plain wheels!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2016)

delc said:



			I've had several people tell me that the batteries in their electric trolleys give up before they reach the 18th hole when fitted with hedgehog wheels, but no problem with normal plain wheels!
		
Click to expand...

Find this surprising as the hedgehog wheels grip and keep moving, were as normal wheels slip and lose traction, if anything was going to waste power it would be normal wheels turning and going nowhere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Find this surprising as the hedgehog wheels grip and keep moving, were as normal wheels slip and lose traction, if anything was going to waste power it would be normal wheels turning and going nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Never known anyone have any issues with hedgehogs and surely that's the point of them, so they keep moving in wet grass


----------



## delc (Feb 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. Never known anyone have any issues with hedgehogs and surely that's the point of them, so they keep moving in wet grass
		
Click to expand...

Our course is a bit hilly in places, and operating on soft wet ground with hedgehogs could be enough to cause battery problems. As I said before, several people have reported this. My pull trolley fitted with hedgehog wheels is definitely a bit harder to pull than when fitted with plain wheels.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2016)

delc said:



			Our course is a bit hilly in places, and operating on soft wet ground with hedgehogs could be enough to cause battery problems. As I said before, several people have reported this. My pull trolley fitted with hedgehog wheels is definitely a bit harder to pull than when fitted with plain wheels.
		
Click to expand...

My course is a bit hilly and definitely better with hedgehog wheels, no issue with battery, battery is lithium though so don't know if that makes a diference.


----------



## delc (Feb 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			My course is a bit hilly and definitely better with hedgehog wheels, no issue with battery, battery is lithium though so don't know if that makes a diference.
		
Click to expand...

The ones that haven't made it round the course have mainly been 18 hole Lead-acid battery ones.  Those with higher capacity or Lithium batteries seem to be OK,  One of my friends has had problems with his Motocaddy trolley in that the small front Hedgehog wheel has been clogging up with mud and causing increased friction, which in turn has flattened the Lithium battery before the end of the round, and may have contributed to the failures of the metal wheel hubs previously described. He has just fitted all new wheels, including a slightly different type of front wheel, which seems to have cured the problem.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

I've heard and come across this before to be fair to Delc, yes the wheels make it easier but it's taking more traction and as such more guts out the battery to achieve it, bit like a 4x4 in low gear to get up steep hills will use more fuel. 

I think it's it's only really going to affect 18 hole lead batteries though.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 21, 2016)

delc said:



			I think that electric trolleys should be banned in wet conditions, as they seem to cause most of the damage to the course. Our course allows electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels in such conditions, but they do seem to churn things up.

A number of issues have come up for users of electric trolleys fitted with hedgehog wheels.

1) The extra drag of these wheels seem to cause 18 hole batteries to run out after about 15 holes.

2) The small front wheel seems to get clogged up with mud and adds to the drag.

3) A friend of mine found that although the electric motor was still running, the wheels weren't driving the trolley forward. What had happened was that the plastic hedgehog wheels had metal inserts which engage with the drive pins on the axle shafts, but these had worn out. He had to buy an new set of hedgehog wheels, even though we are getting to the end of the winter, and hopefully won't need them for much longer.

I have either been carrying a half set of clubs, or using a pull trolley with clip on hedgehog tracks for the Winter. I haven't found this to be too much of an imposition, and this avoids the problems described above.  

Click to expand...

Banning trolleys is all well and good if you have a relatively young membership. At our club we have far more older members than younger ones so a complete ban has never been imposed as it would drastically reduce the number of golfers during winter which would also adversely impact revenue.

We don't have a policy on winter wheels, but when I purchased my electric trolley I bought a set so I could use it all year round, given the idea is to lessen the strain on my shoulders and neck. My observation is that my tracks and those of other winter wheels users seem less pronounced than those left by normal wheels, particularly the couple of ride-on users that we have.

In terms of battery life, I play at a hilly course (most are around here!) and my 18 hole Lithium is more than up to the job. It also coped admirably at Willow Valley on
Thursday which was wet, muddy and has more inclines than my home course as well as being approx 1000 yds longer off the yellows! I've never experienced an issue with clogging on the front wheel with either set, perhaps that's a design issue for a particular brand?


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 21, 2016)

We were supposed to be playing a winter league round today, however the rain has won and it's kids club cinema plus range practice for me...


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			Banning trolleys is all well and good if you have a relatively young membership. At our club we have far more older members than younger ones so a complete ban has never been imposed as it would drastically reduce the number of golfers during winter which would also adversely impact revenue.
		
Click to expand...

So they'd rather chew up the course costing unknown amounts of money to repair and delay the recovery period to which no doubt they'd all moan about how poor the course condition is, just so they can still use their trolleys all winter as their tea & toast will cover all those costs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			Banning trolleys is all well and good if you have a relatively young membership. At our club we have far more older members than younger ones so a complete ban has never been imposed as it would drastically reduce the number of golfers during winter which would also adversely impact revenue.

We don't have a policy on winter wheels, but when I purchased my electric trolley I bought a set so I could use it all year round, given the idea is to lessen the strain on my shoulders and neck. My observation is that my tracks and those of other winter wheels users seem less pronounced than those left by normal wheels, particularly the couple of ride-on users that we have.

In terms of battery life, I play at a hilly course (most are around here!) and my 18 hole Lithium is more than up to the job. It also coped admirably at Willow Valley on
Thursday which was wet, muddy and has more inclines than my home course as well as being approx 1000 yds longer off the yellows! I've never experienced an issue with clogging on the front wheel with either set, perhaps that's a design issue for a particular brand?
		
Click to expand...

We leave the desicions on trolleys and buggies and hedgehogs to the guys that know what they are doing - the greenstaff and golf director 


If the 20 or so moaners in the clubhouse are that much better qualified im unsure why they aren't green keepers themselves


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We leave the desicions on trolleys and buggies and hedgehogs to the guys that know what they are doing - the greenstaff and golf director 


If the 20 or so moaners in the clubhouse are that much better qualified im unsure why they aren't green keepers themselves
		
Click to expand...

People will moan regardless of whether trolleys are allowed or not, totally agree with you that it's the greenkeepers decision and if a course is allowing trolleys then the Head Greenkeeper will of had his say, our guys rope off areas and mark areas were trolleys are banned, 
99% respect this and we've only lost 2 days this season so far, and trolleys been allowed all this time.


----------



## chellie (Feb 21, 2016)

We are back to carry only due to the ongoing rain dumps yet again. There were a few days last week when trolleys were allowed but carry was still the preferred option.


----------



## chellie (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the 20 or so moaners in the clubhouse are that much better qualified im unsure why they aren't green keepers themselves
		
Click to expand...

You've only that few:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			People will moan regardless of whether trolleys are allowed or not, totally agree with you that it's the greenkeepers decision and if a course is allowing trolleys then the Head Greenkeeper will of had his say, our guys rope off areas and mark areas were trolleys are banned, 
99% respect this and we've only lost 2 days this season so far, and trolleys been allowed all this time.
		
Click to expand...

the same with ours but only one day lost so far and we have a couple holes where new drainage has been put in so trolleys not allowed in certain areas 

A good greenkeeper will do his best to make sure the course is as playable as much as possible and for as many members as possible


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

chellie said:



			You've only that few:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was being generous  they are the most vocal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			the same with ours but only one day lost so far and we have a couple holes where new drainage has been put in so trolleys not allowed in certain areas 

A good greenkeeper will do his best to make sure the course is as playable as much as possible and for as many members as possible
		
Click to expand...

Some have moaned about parts of the course were the Greenstaff vehicles move around, these tend to be right in front of tee boxes or far side of the rough, how they expect work to be carried out without these vehicles is beyond me!


----------



## delc (Feb 21, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			Banning trolleys is all well and good if you have a relatively young membership. At our club we have far more older members than younger ones so a complete ban has never been imposed as it would drastically reduce the number of golfers during winter which would also adversely impact revenue.

We don't have a policy on winter wheels, but when I purchased my electric trolley I bought a set so I could use it all year round, given the idea is to lessen the strain on my shoulders and neck. My observation is that my tracks and those of other winter wheels users seem less pronounced than those left by normal wheels, particularly the couple of ride-on users that we have.

In terms of battery life, I play at a hilly course (most are around here!) and my 18 hole Lithium is more than up to the job. It also coped admirably at Willow Valley on
Thursday which was wet, muddy and has more inclines than my home course as well as being approx 1000 yds longer off the yellows! I've never experienced an issue with clogging on the front wheel with either set, perhaps that's a design issue for a particular brand?
		
Click to expand...

Another well established club in our area stayed open for most of the recent monsoon season, but had a trolley ban for all of those who couldn't  produce a medical certificate to say that they needed to use one. I am an OAP, but I can still manage to carry a full set for 9 holes, or a half set for 18 holes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

Very wet after the overnight rain. Some areas now getting heavily churned by trolleys despite designated routes around greens and tees.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 21, 2016)

Trolleys now not permitted at our place for the first time this winter, unless with medical certificate.  Also all holes are temps.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			So they'd rather chew up the course costing unknown amounts of money to repair and delay the recovery period to which no doubt they'd all moan about how poor the course condition is, just so they can still use their trolleys all winter as their tea & toast will cover all those costs 

Click to expand...

The Greenkeepers rope off areas that are particularly susceptible to damage to minimise the issues you describe. 

In terms of the decision not to ban trolleys, that sits with the committee who consult with the Greens staff. A trolley ban was threatened a few weeks ago due to the antics of a couple of members, but the club decided against it having taken advice from a number of sources after the usual grumbling when it was suggested.

The amount of closures show just how bad the weather has been as the location of our course gives it great natural drainage and means it recovers from wet weather better than many around here. When we have played it's generally been drier than anticipated and the knock on effect of this is that the course does tend to recover well and quickly from the type of weather we've seen this winter.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 21, 2016)

Played today & once again the course was in great shape, greens were rolling good and rather quick for this time of the year, first counter for 2016 next week so will need to have a few sessions at the practice area this week.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2016)

delc said:



			I am an OAP, but I can still manage to carry a full set for 9 holes, or a half set for 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine if it was a 3 club competition.
You'd have been able to manage 54 holes!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, here we go again....
Hissing it down and certain parts of the course will be starting to submerge as the water table is so high
We were warned of possible closure/restrictions if the forecast rain arrived...well, it's here more or less as forecast so that could be it for the week..it's getting a bit boring now...


----------



## pendodave (Mar 1, 2016)

It's so depressing.  I played yesterday and the course was starting to dry out for the first time for months. Greens actually rolled etc etc

Tbh I'm slightly unimpressed that they weren't out with mowers on all the fairways, as they have been too wet to work on recently and are getting long and untidy. Working on bunkers when the forecast says wet for the next few days..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 1, 2016)

my course actually cored the greens yesterday and a couple of fairways were mown as well.
      so that must mean an improvement in conditions


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Well, here we go again....
Hissing it down and certain parts of the course will be starting to submerge as the water table is so high
We were warned of possible closure/restrictions if the forecast rain arrived...well, it's here more or less as forecast so that could be it for the week..it's getting a bit boring now...
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely we've had an email this morning saying the course has nicely dried out and trolleys are back on from this morning. Fully expecting another one later saying theyve been banned again if this rain continues!


----------



## Mike07 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been waiting for nearly 6 weeks now to play a course in my area with the potential of joining. Gets cancelled every week because of the condition of the course. Not looking like the best place to join?!?!


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2016)

Our course is almost back to normal now. Just a couple of boggy fairways with big areas of GUR on them left now. Most of the course is in nice condition.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			I've been waiting for nearly 6 weeks now to play a course in my area with the potential of joining. Gets cancelled every week because of the condition of the course. Not looking like the best place to join?!?!
		
Click to expand...

TBH, most places have been shut this year.  Extraordinary amount of rain pretty much everywhere.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2016)

Played yesterday and course drying nicely , then today went out just after it stopped raining and puddles everywhere, muddy by pinch points and greens spongy. Only 16 of us in a Mixed comp so no great damage with traffic , with the wind and sun it wasn't loking too bad by time we'd finished


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2016)

One temporary green and trolleys allowed. But it's been raining all day.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 1, 2016)

Duckster said:



			TBH, most places have been shut this year.  Extraordinary amount of rain pretty much everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Ours has been shut for one day, flippin snow. Played today and the course this last couple of weeks has just transformed. The greens looked and played gorgeous.

PS, the weather man is sacked, it stopped raining about 10.40 which he said it would, never mentioned owt about the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, I was sweating cobs. Another gorgeous yet slightly windy day.


----------



## Mike07 (Mar 1, 2016)

Duckster said:



			TBH, most places have been shut this year.  Extraordinary amount of rain pretty much everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true. I've only had a handful of rounds this year because of the weather. Must remind myself to move to somewhere sunny in the winter months 

Funny thing is that I was in Mauritius a few weeks back and could only play golf one of the days, guess what happened... course closed because of tropical rain!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2016)

It would appear that the course has sucked up all the rain and we're open tomorrow with no restrictions!!

Hussah!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2016)

Hoping the gusty winds will dry the rest of it out and it'll be in great nick for the weekend


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 1, 2016)

Our courses are fine - proper tees and greens - Medal course no longer using mats and Ashludie ending need to use mats this weekend


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 1, 2016)

We have been full length pretty much through the winter. Starting to see some nice bounces as well so it's firming up nicely.


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2016)

Buggies were allowed back on the course yesterday. 

email today, course closed. :angry:


----------



## delc (Mar 1, 2016)

At our club AGM this evening plans were announced to improve the drainage on our most boggy fairways. The work will be carried out during the Summer. That should guarantee that next Winter will be totally dry!  :mmm:


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2016)

delc said:



			At our club AGM this evening plans were announced to improve the drainage on our most boggy fairways. The work will be carried out during the Summer. That should guarantee that next Winter will be totally dry!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be pretty miffed if they were doing drainage work during the summer!
Surely the end of the season is the time for that?


----------



## delc (Mar 2, 2016)

Crow said:



			I'd be pretty miffed if they were doing drainage work during the summer!
Surely the end of the season is the time for that?
		
Click to expand...

I understand the work has to be done when the ground is reasonably dry. It will take about 5 days per fairway, during which time the hole will be reduced in length to a short par 3. A lot of similar work was done at my previous club and I don't remember it being that disruptive.


----------



## Mastercracker (Mar 2, 2016)

Closed again.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 2, 2016)

Still open, but some puddles on fairways, and standing water on one green, holding up well IMO.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dry - heading towards fast and firm - no real rain for over a week


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2016)

i was at Prestwick Airport yesterday and looking over which ever course backs onto the railway station looked very wet, with quite a few very large puddles in view.

don't know if it was One of then Troon courses or Prestwick itself?????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2016)

delc said:



			I understand the work has to be done when the ground is reasonably dry. It will take about 5 days per fairway, during which time the hole will be reduced in length to a short par 3. A lot of similar work was done at my previous club and I don't remember it being that disruptive.
		
Click to expand...

We did drainage works on our 12th and 13th, and across to the 15th and 16th which were problem areas. It was done during the season last year but has already grown back fully for this year and the difference it has made has proved it to be worth the hassle. We only lost one hole at a time and only for a week or so each although there were some drop zones introduced to allow the grass to grow back.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 3, 2016)

Monifieth Links announced this morning that mats are no longer needed for either course and they are doing Â£15 per round green fees for next few weeks if any of you are missing golf because of boggy courses


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 3, 2016)

Just the front 9 open today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Played today and it was gorgeous, the greens looked and run beautiful and are picking up pace and flippin left to right, right to left movement is making winter 2 putts into summer three putts.
Notts alliance or whoever played yesterday and apparantly said the course and greens were unbelievable. Al tell you what is unbelievable, the amount of divots the scruffy lazy sods never replaced and don't even get me started on the pitch marks on the green.
they were not there when we played Tuesday and them Ming mongs are the only people that have played in between. 
The sausage doins were excellent in the clubhouse as well &#128513;


----------



## Capella (Mar 4, 2016)

Ours just closed down again due to heavy snowfall. :angry:


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2016)

Closed


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Mar 4, 2016)

Rang at lunchtime today. Course closed until further notice due to snow, tomorrow's comp postponed. Looks like range practice tomorrow instead. &#128528;


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2016)

Well we were closed first thing this morning on our message line and the Captains comp at 12.30 duly cancelled, phone calls ensued to specific officials and now the course is back open for the comp only!

I think there will be some in depth discussions going on following this as some decisions have obviously been overridden 

Requesting, not enforcing carry only so its going be wet, wet, wet underfoot me thinks!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 5, 2016)

my club is open ,but i am looking to move clubs when im fit enough to play again ,the club im looking at joining is yet again closed due to the frost ,it has only been open about two days this year so far ,im beginning to think another look at where to jouin is on the cards as the first sign of a frost they close the course.


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2016)

Closed since yesterday at ours. Quantity of rain in week was ridiculous plus snow sleet and hail. Such a shame as the course was drying out so well. Must be driving greenkeepers mad.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2016)

We were in pretty good nick on Monday but rain and snow since then has undone all the work of the previous works dry weather. Its very frustrating.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2016)

The snow has cleared and its back open, not as wet as feared.


----------



## Junior (Mar 5, 2016)

Was due to play an open at Fleetwood with a couple of guys from LGC but it was cancelled yesterday. The snow / rain must have been brutal on the coast......No fear tho, LGC has 10 holes open so have managed to jump in the Texas scramble comp today.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Was due to play an open at Fleetwood with a couple of guys from LGC but it was cancelled yesterday. The snow / rain must have been brutal on the coast......No fear tho, LGC has 10 holes open so have managed to jump in the Texas scramble comp today.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, must of been bad over there mate. I see Fairhaven is closed too. 
Nothing for me this weekend, I might come and tickle it round at Formby next weekend though if there's no takers.


----------



## Junior (Mar 5, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, must of been bad over there mate. I see Fairhaven is closed too. 
Nothing for me this weekend, I might come and tickle it round at Formby next weekend though if there's no takers.
		
Click to expand...

Good man.  How's the shoulder holding up ? Managing to do the physio stuff???


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2016)

Junior said:



			Good man.  How's the shoulder holding up ? Managing to do the physio stuff???
		
Click to expand...

Yep, thats all I've been doing,  not swung a club for a month now. 
Its loads better but Still tightens up though on cold mornings. 
Funnily enough I haven't really missed playing but then again the weather has been
enough to put me of. Plus the mats don't help.
Roll on April.:thup:


----------



## Leereed (Mar 5, 2016)

Great until all the snow on Thursday/Friday.course shut today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2016)

Was fine this morning then covered in snow for 30 mins and now it's lovely out there


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2016)

After heavy rain it was closed yesterday but is open today and our first Sunday comp of the year tomorrow is gonna be splodgy conditions if further rain doesn't close it


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2016)

It was fine until they decided to verti drain the fairways this week.

Massive big tractors and soft fairways don't mix well!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine is the wrong side of moist so went to Saunton instead where they have lifted winter rules.


----------



## Crow (Mar 5, 2016)

Closed yesterday, open today and in much better shape than I was expecting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Temps today and so competition a N/Q. Glad I wasn't in it now especially with the weather we had when I was due to be out


----------



## Robobum (Mar 5, 2016)

Closed for snow so went for a freebie @ Gloucester GC?

I hate that golf course but it was a) open and b) gratis.

It's halfway down hill so was always going to be wet and it was no surprise that every ball plugged except into the greens which were bloody fantastic. A real pleasant surprise. Good to be out


----------



## Carpfather1 (Mar 5, 2016)

My old parkland is looking better than it has all winter at the moment starting to dry out a bit but my my new club which I recently joined is a links so it's bone dry and greens are some of the best ive ever played on and theres still loads of work to be done on them ready for the world amature championships they're going to be holding there in 2 months so hate to think what they'll be like then .


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2016)

Course is open but has 3 temporary greens in operation.
Has been absolutely hammering it down all night, and with more rain forecast over the next few days it's going to be like a quagmire down there.
Have scratched my name from the start sheet for Sundays Stableford and will go to work instead.
Beginning to regret becoming a full member if I'm honest.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2016)

Supposed to be playing today but it's horrible out there..
Got out for 9 yesterday due to a cancellation and the course is firming up nicely.
Buckets of rain overnight and today will soften it but probably not enough to bring in any restrictions.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Course is open but has 3 temporary greens in operation.
Has been absolutely hammering it down all night, and with more rain forecast over the next few days it's going to be like a quagmire down there.
Have scratched my name from the start sheet for Sundays Stableford and will go to work instead.
Beginning to regret becoming a full member if I'm honest.
		
Click to expand...

You can't be that judgmental or harsh in your thinking Rob, it's the winter after all, you'll have a different view when teeing it up in the summer mornings and late summer nights &#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			You can't be that judgmental or harsh in your thinking Rob, it's the winter after all, you'll have a different view when teeing it up in the summer mornings and late summer nights ïŒ
		
Click to expand...

I'm paying on DD Robin. Subscription just over Â£1100 a year. Luckily I paid a lump sum of Â£500 when I joined, so my DD is only Â£54.00 a month.
Next year, if I don't pay another lump sum my DD will be Â£100.00 a month. I haven't played since Nov 1st mate, so if the same thing happens next Winter I will have paid Â£500.00 for nothing.
As a flexible member my "credits" would have just been sitting there waiting for the better weather, not costing me anything.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm paying on DD Robin. Subscription just over Â£1100 a year. Luckily I paid a lump sum of Â£500 when I joined, so my DD is only Â£54.00 a month.
Next year, if I don't pay another lump sum my DD will be Â£100.00 a month. I haven't played since Nov 1st mate, so if the same thing happens next Winter I will have paid Â£500.00 for nothing.
As a flexible member my "credits" would have just been sitting there waiting for the better weather, not costing me anything.
		
Click to expand...

But you'll play more in the summer diluting that monthly DD massively which in turn makes the winter DD more acceptable, everyone doesn't expect to play that much over the winter it competes with a green fee, but the extra amount played in the summer makes it all worth while. 

#TightArse ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			But you'll play more in the summer diluting that monthly DD massively which in turn makes the winter DD more acceptable
		
Click to expand...

But will I?
I'm not one for nipping down after work for a round and I work every Saturday/4th Sunday.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 9, 2016)

Course is looking fine - firm and getting faster - land it short, run it on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2016)

Playing tomorrow and it was starting to dry out and look good. Will be back to being sodden in the places that struggled before as it's going to be deluged today. Not happy. Hopefully the gale force winds will help to dry it though so we might get lucky but not convinced


----------



## sandmagnet (Mar 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			But will I?
I'm not one for nipping down after work for a round and I work every Saturday/4th Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Really bad winter and you have done a year there rob,how many times you played? If you do credit ,tokens way how many rounds,comp rounds do you get for 500 quid?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 9, 2016)

Ours is still soaking wet, and the rain last night and today is not going to help matters. 

Europro Qualifying in 3 weeks and its going to be awful at this rate, if you miss the fairway the balls plug, and whereas we're just playing pick and place everywhere, the pros wont be able to. 

in all seriousness, is this the wettest winter in memory?


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2016)

Closed today due to water logging, we've had torrential rain all night and it's still lashing it down &#128166;&#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ours is back to carrying only.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2016)

Another 14mm overnight has done for us again.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just looked at our weather forecast for the next week - no rain forecast at all - I love Scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2016)

Think that's the general forecast for most of the country for the coming week


----------



## delc (Mar 9, 2016)

Ours is closed again, according to its website, but I am not sure why.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2016)

delc said:



			Ours is closed again, according to its website, but I am not sure why. 

Click to expand...

Have you not seen the amount of water that has come down over the past 10 hours ?


----------



## delc (Mar 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you not seen the amount of water that has come down over the past 10 hours ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm out of the country at the moment. In Northern Spain, where it is also chucking it down (extension of the same weather system).


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you not seen the amount of water that has come down over the past 10 hours ?
		
Click to expand...


My garden was literally underwater when i woke up this morning.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, I was wrong...we're closed and touch'n'go for tomorrow...
Rain stopped about 8, not a drop since but it looks like the World's ending.!!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 9, 2016)

One of the advantages of being a member of a public course is that we have been open almost every day across the winter period. The downside of being a member of said club is that the course should have been closed for most of that period. 

It is right next to a river so it really doesn't take much for the ground to become saturated and the fairways cut up pretty badly. To be fair it does seem to recover fairly quickly once the weather does improve however the owners are just after getting in all the Â£Â£Â£'s that they can.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2016)

Tipping down now.....
Didn't want to play tomorrow anyway......


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2016)

delc said:



			I'm out of the country at the moment. In Northern Spain
		
Click to expand...

So seriously... Why does it bother you that your course is closed???


----------



## delc (Mar 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			So seriously... Why does it bother you that your course is closed???
		
Click to expand...

Because I was hoping it would be back in good shape by the time I return!  I actually posted on Facebook complaining about the rain in Spain, and one of my friends replied saying that the course is closed today, which doesn't sound good.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 9, 2016)

delc said:



			Because I was hoping it would be back in good shape by the time I return!  I actually posted on Facebook complaining about the rain in Spain, and one of my friends replied saying that the course is closed today, which doesn't sound good. 

Click to expand...

"The Rain in Spain Falls Mainly on .....Delc!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've just booked Friday and Monday off work - so if any of you folks down South fancy a wee trip and a round on a nice dry links with no rain forecast then get in touch ne:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 9, 2016)

Just a little bit damp

https://twitter.com/cirengolfgreen/status/707509486190256128


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 9, 2016)

take a look at this video, my course is to the right of the buildings you see at 25 seconds


http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/drone-footage-floods-cause-travel-11016320


no golf for a few days me thinks


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 9, 2016)

Fairways are a tad soft


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Sodden again. Buggies banned. Hoping it'll dry out for the weekend


----------



## delc (Mar 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sodden again. Buggies banned. Hoping it'll dry out for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Website still showing our course as closed. As it had dried out quite nicely by the end of last week, the recent rainfall must have been of almost Biblical proportions. Anybody building an Ark?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2016)

Ours is great underfoot - firm and dry. With sandy soil we drain well - but the water table is not far from the surface.

It is a fret for me that were I to move away from this part of the world I would most likely be a member of a club that is not so lucky with soil and drainage...unless I went for links - which I might well do.  And when I read of the travails and issues that abound at this time of year for so many clubs across the country.  Hmmm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

Course open but no buggies 

Drying out lovely


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course open but no buggies 

Drying out lovely
		
Click to expand...

Must have been sodden if your still not allowed buggies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Must have been sodden if your still not allowed buggies.
		
Click to expand...

Not really - just a few wet spots


----------



## Region3 (Mar 10, 2016)

We weren't too bad and recovering nicely before the rain yesterday. That's changed...

https://twitter.com/BeedlesLake/status/707633298944737281


----------



## delc (Mar 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			We weren't too bad and recovering nicely before the rain yesterday. That's changed...

https://twitter.com/BeedlesLake/status/707633298944737281

Click to expand...

Boating lake or golf course?   :mmm:


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			We weren't too bad and recovering nicely before the rain yesterday. That's changed...

https://twitter.com/BeedlesLake/status/707633298944737281

Click to expand...

club should hire out some pedderlos 

thats horrendous.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 10, 2016)

Trolley ban back on. Played this afternoon, it is pretty wet after yesterday's rain, and a few areas have been really churned up before they put the ban back on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			We weren't too bad and recovering nicely before the rain yesterday. That's changed...

https://twitter.com/BeedlesLake/status/707633298944737281

Click to expand...

Oh that's not good at all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Very, very wet especially the back nine. Balls plugging again. Greens holding up well though


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 17, 2016)

Played for the first time in a couple of weeks and I have to say our place is in a shocking state.

The greens are awful, several with very little definition around the fringes, and the green surrounds are an awful mess. Many of the tees are devoid of grass. I've mentioned it here before that our owners try to pacify us and justify this by saying we are open all year. Quite, but at what cost? It's going to take so long to recover that I question the sense of it.

So our place is in an appalling state. I'm very interested to learn how your courses are, particularly those which were sensible enough to shut when the weather was at its worst.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2016)

Back on full course from Monday, Mats Gone so play from Fairway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

Course is shaping up very nice 

Fairways getting a lovely bounce on them -'tees looking good 

The greens though are outstanding at this time of the year - best greens I have played so far


----------



## delc (Mar 17, 2016)

Ours is getting better, but still a couple of big areas of GUR on two fairways (5th and 16th). Greens are still a bit bobbly after recent hollow tining and scarifying.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2016)

Tis lovely, dry and firm underfoot - and I think I'll go for a few holes straight after work.  Will maybe get 5 in.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2016)

after being 75% under water on Wed 10th we reopened with restrictions on Monday 14th, all restrictions now lifted,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Find out tomorrow after. Day off practicing and playing. Expecting it to have dried and be in good nick. They had slit the greens last week so hoping these have grown over now


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 17, 2016)

Buggies are back on.....here comes the spring!


----------



## delc (Mar 17, 2016)

Today was the first day this year when the hedgehog wheels on my trolley didn't get totally clogged up with mud. So that has to be a good sign!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Course dried up nicely bar a few patches in the rough (and you shouldn't be there). Greens running quickly for the time of year.


----------



## Lump (Mar 19, 2016)

Dry! I tell no lie, sprinklers are being cleared to make sure they can be turned on if needs be over the next few weeks.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 28, 2016)

Early morning email.

We're closed all day :angry: due to dangerous winds and waterlogging and we were almost bone-dry again on Saturday.

Storm Katie blowing a right hooley over Berks.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2016)

Cooden closed for "health and safety" reasons due to the high winds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2016)

Closed - greens unplayable


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2016)

Closed for the day....  stotting down....  well sounds it...  haven't looked out yet


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2016)

We are "currently" closed..


----------



## chellie (Mar 28, 2016)

Probably a bit wet in some areas due to the deluges we had on Thursday, Saturday, yesterday and earlier this morning. Out in a competition later.


----------



## delc (Mar 28, 2016)

Our course is closed again, but not sure whether this is due to water logging or high winds, or both!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2016)

Our course is closed today, but happily Pleasington where I am playing with FD is open.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 28, 2016)

Closed at present, review at 11am


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2016)

Closed due to overnight rain, next inspection tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2016)

Closed due to high winds and dangerous trees.


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Closed due to high winds and dangerous trees.

Click to expand...

Those Ents can be really nasty when they've a mind to.


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Closed due to  dangerous trees.

Click to expand...


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 28, 2016)

Katie has closed the back 9, but hoping to go over later for a knock, now that its light till 7:30 : )


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 28, 2016)

Nipped down the shops and spotted this just round the corner 

Looks like the folks are away as there's been no attempt to move the tree or any of its branches. Seems like the wall broke the fall and the it's the top branches resting on the car so damage could've been a heck of a lot worse. However not a great thing to have to come home to.


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 28, 2016)

I was supposed to be teeing off now but put it off due to the 40mph winds!


----------



## Josephjq (Mar 28, 2016)

I think when start rain then should stop the game course.because at a result a player either sick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2016)

Open today, carry only. Surprising after the battering it took and the fact there was already standing water on after the Saturday rain. Shame as I played Good Friday and it had dried out nicely and was coming on nicely


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2016)

Josephjq said:



			I think when start rain then should stop the game course.because at a result a player either sick.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm &#129300;


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 28, 2016)

The rain on Saturday has left a few puddles, but the course has stayed open and had a decent 18 today in a friendly 4 ball..

We walked in on Saturday after 6 as we hit an absolute downpour..  Seems to be recovering well so fingers crossed for the start of the season...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Josephjq said:



			I think when start rain then should stop the game course.because at a result a player either sick.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum Joseph .I'm sick of the rain too :thup:


----------



## Berger (Apr 7, 2016)

Course closed for the fourth day in a row this week. And with more heavy rain forecast tomorrow and Saturday it's unlikely to be open any time soon. It's getting really frustrating now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2016)

Berger said:



			Course closed for the fourth day in a row this week. And with more heavy rain forecast tomorrow and Saturday it's unlikely to be open any time soon. It's getting really frustrating now.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that's not good - where abouts are you based ? Didn't realise there was still areas getting hit by constant rain deluges


----------



## Berger (Apr 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey that's not good - where abouts are you based ? Didn't realise there was still areas getting hit by constant rain deluges
		
Click to expand...

Belfast. We've hardly had a day without rain for the last couple of weeks. We even had some sleet yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2016)

Berger said:



			Belfast. We've hardly had a day without rain for the last couple of weeks. We even had some sleet yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that explains it then - hope it subsides soon to get you out playing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			The rain on Saturday has left a few puddles, but the course has stayed open and had a decent 18 today in a friendly 4 ball..

We walked in on Saturday after 6 as we hit an absolute downpour..  Seems to be recovering well so fingers crossed for the start of the season...
		
Click to expand...

We had a few puddles at the weekend in the prone areas but all in all, its coming on nicely Greens had a nice pace and it makes a world of difference seeing nice mown fairways in front of you from the tee. Like you can't wait for the season to get into full swing. Hopefully no more rain forcing mid-round abandonments


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2016)

Played Tain last night and it was the wettest i have ever seen the course. It had rained up there for 3 days straight. 

The bunker on the 14th that was full of water 3 weeks ago is now overflowing and that means the water table is full as thats the low point of the course.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 7, 2016)

Ive been working in Switzerland for a few days.. The weather out there was perfect.. Lovely spring weather..

Come back to heavy rain and the course shut AGAIN....  Getting a bit fed up with it now..


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 7, 2016)

Gainsborough still wet with standing water on some fairways. This was on sunday too when it was sunny and was about 13 degrees. hadnt even rained for 5 days and theres still standing water everywhere. 

About 3 bunkers on the course that didnt have a puddle in them. 

pfft.....


----------



## louise_a (Apr 7, 2016)

Despite it being nice weather today the rain over the last couple of days has closed our place again, and on a ladies comp day too


----------



## Doh (Apr 7, 2016)

I am sick of having to wash the Mud off my waterproofs.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2016)

Ours is in great condition for the time of year. Played at Woburn, St Neots , Windmill Hill and Millbrook lately and none of them as good as ours, IMHO.

Looking back down the 15th yesterday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ours is in great condition for the time of year. Played at Woburn, St Neots , Windmill Hill and Millbrook lately and none of them as good as ours, IMHO.

Looking back down the 15th yesterday

View attachment 18960

Click to expand...

When the trees mature its going to be one nasty hole. 

Taking the corner on from the whites will be a tasty drive :whoo:


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 7, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Gainsborough still wet with standing water on some fairways. This was on sunday too when it was sunny and was about 13 degrees. hadnt even rained for 5 days and theres still standing water everywhere. 

About 3 bunkers on the course that didnt have a puddle in them. 

pfft.....
		
Click to expand...

Hammered down most of the night and through until lunch time on Saturday and then another good downpour through Saturday night just a few miles further North!

We were back on a full course for the first time in months at the weekend, white tee's and all greens, that came as a bit of a shock! The greens look like they will be good again this year after a couple of years of them  being in poor condition all season.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Our greens are good for this time of year and considering the rain we've had. The course really needs 2 or 3 days without rain, is pretty wet and muddy in places. sad.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 7, 2016)

Ours is still shocking. A real mess. It's been overplayed all winter because of greedy owners, and the members are now paying the price.

The greens are atrocious, many tees devoid of grass, the bunkers full of stones and some of the rough around the greens resembles the six yard box of your local park football pitch in the middle of January.

Absolutely woeful.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2016)

Played yesterday and it was firming up quite well until a deluge softened it a touch.
Loads of rain this morning so will be very soft tomorrow..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2016)

Billysboots said:



			Ours is still shocking. A real mess. It's been overplayed all winter because of greedy owners, and the members are now paying the price.

The greens are atrocious, many tees devoid of grass, the bunkers full of stones and some of the rough around the greens resembles the six yard box of your local park football pitch in the middle of January.

Absolutely woeful.
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Where do you play? We have some really bare muddy patches around the greens due to traffic when frankly it should have been shut so missing a green and chipping a lottery at the moment. Otherwise we're ok


----------



## delc (Apr 7, 2016)

Ours is not too bad now. The fairway GURs have gone and any boggy patches are confined to the rough. We are still on Winter rules, which would normally over by now. Need a few weeks of dry weather and grass growth to get back to normal.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 8, 2016)

We are still on preferred lies but recently hollow tined greens are rolling well & all fairways cut so have been able to hold 2 Q Comps.....  I buffered in the first & had a 1.1 cut in the 2nd that was RO....  cleaned up by 7pts in our 13 man swindle that day....  chuffed doesn't describe it


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 8, 2016)

Well went to Bradley Park on Wednesday afternoon and played 9 holes on what I call the upper 9. It was boggy on all fairways but the greens were firm. Called in at the Manor at Laceby and flickering great shape, that's the difference over parkland on sand and links over inland parkland. Oh how I miss propper links courses.


----------



## mearsj (Apr 10, 2016)

Test Valley GC (Overton Hants) has been open all winter although we've had to put up with longer walks around greens due to temporary fencing erected to lessen wear on approaches. These have all been dismantled now though. We have an "All Weather" course here.


----------

